
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (February 2020) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
elasticventures
Location: Planet Earth

Remote: Okay (Dual USA & Australian Citizenship)

Willing to Relocate: Yes, or timezone flexible.

Technologies: Node.js/Typescript Vue AWS/Azure Cloud

Resume CV: [https://bit.ly/resume-brianhorakh](https://bit.ly/resume-
brianhorakh)

Fullstack Cybernetic AI Architect - 10x code commando who enjoys mentoring and
refactoring complex systems.

Young at heart but possessing over 30 years of proven leadership expertise
Linux, Backend, Deep TCP/IP protocol knowledge, TDD & CI environments,
EMR/Machine Learning & Data Science, weak on Embedded Systems arduino/esp32
8266 and studying sensor design in my spare time.

I integrate well into smaller elite tiger teams or adversarial red teams. Hold
over a dozen IT certifications can come up to speed really fast (*nickname is
"rocket")

Salary flexible (mostly looking for interesting projects) and/or equity.
Highly entrepreneurial but do NOT enjoy pure-management non-contributing
roles. Happy to do entrepreneur-in-residence growth hacking, board advisor or
evangelism research roles in emerging tech.

Open to opportunities in Shenzhen, CN. or Europe as well. Human languages:
English, Spanish, Mandarin (currently ~HSK 3) as well as some Italian and
Portuguese. Computer Languages: Javascript, Python, C/C++ (for embedded
systems), PHP, Perl, C#, Java and plenty of others that nobody should use
anymore.

Cheers!

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
oldboyFX
Location: Central Europe (EU, CET+0)

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of my career.

Willing to relocate: No, but I can visit often.

Technologies: React.js, JS/TypeScript/Babel, Node, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint,
Cypress.io, styled-components etc.

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

I'm a seasoned web development expert with a knack for UX design. I specialize
in front-end(React), but also do back-end(Node).

I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and delivering large
custom-made web applications. I prefer working on one project at the time and
usually do 6+ month long engagements.

Over the last decade I helped several US/EU based clients build Airbnb-like
platforms, real-time GPS vehicle tracking suites,
healthcare/finance/construction apps, and more.

I mostly collaborate with tech companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

• Read more on my website: [https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

• View recent project - Jira Clone (3,9k stars):
[https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone](https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone)
| Live demo: [https://jira.ivorreic.com](https://jira.ivorreic.com)

• Passion project from 2014 (100k monthly visitors):
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

------
dpezely
Daniel Pezely — Authorized to work for any employer in US or Canada

Location: Vancouver

Remote: Negotiable, experienced

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: Rust, Python, Cython, Common Lisp, Erlang, C; AWS, GCP; Debian-
based Linux, FreeBSD, macOS/MacOSX; old school pure JavaScript in browser to
exercise server-side API for delivering end-to-end functionality; learning
Kotlin+Rust for Android Native

Résumé/CV: Linkedin.com/in/dpezely or Pezely.com/daniel

Email: first name at last name dot com

Currently specializing in Rust:

\- Over 2.5 years as primary language, and began with 1.0-stable in mid-2015

\- Rust mixed with Kotlin for going full Android Native, where Kotlin handles
just UI (otherwise, I'm new to mobile dev)

Generalist from prior specializations in concurrency, scaling, exotic data
storage, dev-ops, and long ago as a Unix sys-admin.

e.g., at Splunk/BugSense: rewrote the BugSense back-end from Erlang/Lisp/C to
pure Erlang for ironically 25x performance increase. Server cluster saw
several billion inbound requests per day non-stop from all time zones. (See
GitHub for slides from Erlang Factory and other presentations.)

Samples:

\- GitHub.com/dpezely/anagram-phrases (using prime number factorization, in
Rust)

\- GitLab.com/dpezely/chat-server (mio as only networking library, in Rust)

\- GitHub.com/dpezely/Effective-serde-By-Writing-Less-Rust-Code

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK.

Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: angular JS, angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

As a experienced full stack web developer having 5 years+ experience in
multiple technologies,My main experience lies in developing modern web
applications,preferably in angular 4 with backend in python mainly.The backend
framework can be django,or flask depending upon the client's requirements.
Having delivered many projects successfully, I know what it takes to build,
lead, grow and maintain a web application

------
elliotbnvl

      Location: Providence, RI (Boston area)
      ️Remote: Yes, but happy to visit
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Full stack web development, front-end leaning: 
      TypeScript, React, Redux, Node, Docker, GH Actions, Terraform, CircleCI
      Email: elliot.bonneville@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://elliotbonneville.com/resume](https://elliotbonneville.com/resume)
Blog: [https://elliotbonneville.com](https://elliotbonneville.com)

StackOverflow profile (40k+ reputation, ~600 questions answered):
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/339852/elliot-
bonneville](https://stackoverflow.com/users/339852/elliot-bonneville)

I have nearly six years of experience developing complex web apps for startups
and have contracted remotely all over the US and internationally throughout
that time.

I am currently looking for full- and part-time contracts with immediate
availability.

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, Canada_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: __Not ideally, but not impossible*

Technologies: _Mixed experience levels with JS /TypeScript (mainly back-end,
some React), NodeJS, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Go, C_

Résumé/CV: _[https://robertfairley.com/cv](https://robertfairley.com/cv) _

Email: _rrafairley || gmail_

 _I 've worn different hats at different times in my current role, but
currently mainly focused on digital publishing engineering. Recently developed
a system for transforming simplified inDesign export data into well-formed
Apple News+ formatted magazine content. For that reason I'm proud to say you
can now find me on the Macleans magazine (Canada) masthead (Apple News+
edition)._

 _I 'm in a good place these days, but I'm always curious to hear about
different kinds of projects from those I've been entwined in—including side
projects._

~~~
nimeshneema
Apparently you posted under the wrong thread. You should consider posting
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225312)

~~~
dang
We've moved it now. Good catch!

------
fmak
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
TensorFlow, Keras), Web Application Frameworks (Dash, Flask), MongoDB, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, API’s, Heroku, Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2), Bash, Git,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://fmak95.github.io/resume/](https://fmak95.github.io/resume/)

Email: freemanmak95@gmail.com

Personal site: [https://fmak95.github.io/](https://fmak95.github.io/)

Hi, I'm Freeman, an electrical engineer turned data scientist! I have strong
experience in manufacturing operations and a deep interest in machine learning
for computer vision. I am currently involved in a computer vision related
research project with the potential to revolutionize smartphone security.

------
terpimost
Product Manager with strong technical and UX/UI design background. Location:
Washington D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, US only

Résumé/CV: [https://a.cl.ly/o0uQAyZQ](https://a.cl.ly/o0uQAyZQ)

Portfolio: [https://vladkorobov.com](https://vladkorobov.com)

Email: terpimost@gmail.com

Skills: Strategic Planning, Leadership, Data and Business Analysis, SQL, ETL,
BI, ML, AI, A/B testing, Python, JavaScript, React, Angular, HTML, CSS, QA,
CMS, CRM, Sales, Customer Service, OKR, KPI, Project and People Management.

Areas of expertise: SaaS, B2B, B2C, BI, eCommerce, Marketplaces, Productivity,
Education, Health, Games.

------
theothermelissa
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Github: theothermelissa

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, HTML, CSS, Illustrator

Email: melissapearlmorgan@gmail.com

I’m a hardworking, fast-learning front-end developer seeking a junior dev
position or paid internship. I have several years' design experience, from
print media to technical illustration to wireframing and mockups, as well as a
bachelor's degree in English. I am particularly excited by opportunities that
can benefit from my design and writing background. I'm looking for a great
team where I can add immediate, meaningful value and grow as a developer.
Check out my github for some of my most recent projects!

------
supremerumham

      Location: San Jose, CA
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Firebase, Express, React, Redux, Material UI, and Next
    
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-_OF7jyR1f4Q9GvZOJkbEoYBYPj3N-thNAkNUTIYW5k/edit?usp=sharing
    
      Email: aedmonds018@gmail.com
    

Portfolio:
[https://supremerumham.design/portfolio.html](https://supremerumham.design/portfolio.html)

Looking for an entry level or junior front-end position

------
sjsamson
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Preferred, but on-site is fine

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/suri-samson](https://linkedin.com/in/suri-
samson)

Email: sjsamson86 at gmail d0t com

Technologies: Computing Infrastructure (Servers, Networking, Storage),
GNU/Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, VMware, OpenStack, CI/CD, Distributed Systems

About me: I am a Bay Area native and lifelong technologist. Built my first
computer when I was 8, got exposed UNIX/Linux systems and installed Red Hat
Linux and Slackware in late 1900s, which sparked my interest in technology and
set me on the path I am on. Experience and skills in the Systems,
Infrastructure, DevOps, and SRE spaces; from the physical layer (data center
and computer hardware) up to supporting apps in production and the developers
that build them. Recent years focused on the emerging cloud native computing
stack, helping software developers and organizations be successful with it. I
bring a systems theory approach to thinking about and solving problems. Have
many areas of interest, and am also interested in applying my skillset into
various other (not traditionally considered tech) industries and verticals
like transportation, energy, water, agriculture, etc. that can have a large
positive societal impact.

------
Olivia_Bao
Location: San Jose

Remote: Prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Matlab, Machine Learning, Spring MVC, Go, Spark,
MySQL, AJAX, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, AWS, GCP

Resume:
[https://www.luminpdf.com/viewer/5e3e380b3382fe0011737fe8](https://www.luminpdf.com/viewer/5e3e380b3382fe0011737fe8)

Email:xuetingbao99@gmail.com

I graduated on 12/31/2019 from Cornell University, majoring in electrical and
computer engineering.

I am good at integrating knowledge into practices, and also a quick learner
with five-year programming experience with hands-on project experience in the
web application, backend development, and machine learning. Besides, I have a
strong background in Java web service development and is familiar with Go.
Furthermore, Strong knowledge of computer science and solid programming skills
in Java, Spring Framework, Database SQL, HTML, CSS, and JavaScript, etc is
also my strength. I am also familiar with big data technologies like Spark and
real-time streaming technologies such as Kafka and Flink.

I am an excellent and self-driven implementer, willing to turn ideas into
actions and organizes work that needs to be done. I am practical, reliable and
efficient. Also, I am outgoing, enthusiastic and communicative. I explore
opportunities and develop contacts. My strength lies in taking expertise
outside the team and sharing it with others.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Looking for: Permanent but part-time (4 hours a day) employment

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Engineer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 17 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and a web app serving over
100 million images. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer, among
other companies.

I'm originally from Portugal but I've been working remotely for the last 6
years for companies worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping
working hours with a distributed team.

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
okomestudio
Location: San Francisco, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only for the most compelling opportunity

Technologies: Python, Linux, SQL, NoSQL, RabbitMQ, AWS (EC2, EMR, S3, etc.),
Docker, Ansible, Bash

Résumé/CV: [https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net)

Email: hn {at} okomestudio.net

I am a data engineer with a wide range of experiences developing data
processing systems in startups, working with data scientists and occasionally
doubling as one to make use of my Ph.D. training in science. The (very) early-
stage startup environment has suited me well for my versatility, mostly based
on the tech stack above and their adjacent technologies, but I am also
interested in growing in other directions (e.g., maintaining truly large-scale
systems, frontend, product).

I am also open to part-time/contract opportunities. I would be useful for
adding more coding power to your team, developing microservices to be
integrated into your existing systems, doing some Linux/AWS DevOps work to
free up your team for something more exciting, just to name a few.

Please visit my website ([https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net))
above and contact me for more detail.

------
aadithpm
I'm a graduate student finishing up my Master's @ the University of Houston
with a focus on data analytics. Looking for SWE (specifically full-stack/back-
end but okay with anything else), data analyst, data engineering positions. I
interned at a startup as a full stack dev over the summer (Django, Docker,
GCP) and worked for more than a year part-time on campus as a developer
(ASP.NET, SQL Server). I've dabbled in various things like data visualization
(GLTK, OpenGL), high performance computing (OpenMP, MPI, CUDA), ML
(TensorFlow, keras), analytics (Hadoop, SQL, pandas, numpy - can do R but
prefer not to) and generally enjoy learning things, trying something new and
just solve problems (even those that don't exist ‾\\\\_(ツ)_/‾

Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Languages - Python, Java, C, C++, Javascript

Web - React, Vue, ASP.NET, Flask, Django

Cloud - AWS (also did analytics w/ Hadoop apart from hosting), GCP, Data - SQL
Server, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis,

Other - OpenMP, MPI, CUDA, JUnit, Selenium, Linux

Resume/CV: email me at aadithpm at gmail dot com (or)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aadithpm](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aadithpm)

Email: aadithpm at gmail dot com

------
libbkmz
I'm a Senior Software Engineer experienced in a wide range of technologies,
like embedded systems, system modeling, web, databases, networking, etc. My
passion is to create things that help people all over the world. Love to solve
complex problems. The primary programming language is Python, but also have
experience with JavaScript, PHP, Perl, C/C++, Clojure. Studied a little bit
Go, Rust, D, and other not very popular languages. Have experience with
embedded systems like STM32 or ESP8266 for home IoT automation. Have extensive
knowledge about how NAND (Flash) memory works. Have done many system models of
SSD, especially in Python with the help of Cython, numpy, and C. Have
experience with Linux Kernel Hacking, especially in the block layer.

Also have some experience with Frontend: AngularJs, VueJs.

    
    
      Location: Belarus (Europe)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: System modeling (Python, Cython, numpy, pandas, C), embedded software, Linux Kernel Hacking, NAND, Flash storage internals, 
        Python, Flask, Django, MongoDB, Linux, VueJs.
      
      Résumé/CV: Available by email.
      Email: libbkmz.dev+hiring < ат > gmail.com

------
Jane0617
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I am seeking an entry-level data analyst or data scientist position. I’m
passionate about data and extracting value from data, and good at advanced
analytics skills and marketing campaign (funnel analysis and cohort analysis).
Also, I am very curious, detail-oriented, fast-learning, problem-solving and
proactive.

Technologies: R, SAS, MySQL & PostgreSQL, Python, Tableau, Power BI, GitHub,
Excel, PowerPoint, LaTeX, EViews, SPSS, MapInfo

Skills: Theory of Point and Interval Estimation and Hypothesis Testing,
Bayesian Methods, Experiential Designs (ANOVA, ANCOVA, AB testing, Multiple
Comparisons and Latin Square Designs (LSD)), Linear Regression, Machine
Learning (KNN, Logistic Regression, Naïve Bayes, K-means Cluster, SVM,
Decision Tree, Random Forest), Data Visualization (ggplot2, Tableau, Seaborn),
Deep Learning (Keras, TensorFlow, RNN, LSTM, CNN), Natural Language Processing
(Sentiment Analysis, N-grams, TF-IDF, Topic Modeling), Advanced SAS (SQL and
Macro), Advanced Statistical Theory (MLE, LRT, Monte Carlos), Data Synthesis,
Data Pipeline, Data Mining, Data Wrangling, Data Visualization, Statistical
Modeling, Machine Learning, Regression-based Models, Hypothesis Testing, Text
Mining, Cohort Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtAhdoBJ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jane06172019@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/JaneLiu0617](https://github.com/JaneLiu0617)

------
davidmott

      Location: UK, Worldwide
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: HTML/HTML5/CSS/CSS3/JavaScript/PHP/Python/Ruby/Laravel/MySQL/Node.js/AngularJS/AJAX/Go/Perl/Django/Java/C++/C#/C/ASP.NET/Swift/React
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-mott-854772199/ PDF copy available
      Email: contact@davidmott.com
    

Hi HN!

I am currently open for projects.

About me: I'm a Developer/Designer based in London (UK) who spends his time
building products for entrepreneurs and businesses worldwide. These products
include iOS and Android Apps, Websites and Mobile/Web Games. I have produced
platforms for a variety of industries such as: Gambling, Social media, Fashion
and more. I also, on occasion, teach and currently host a free coding class a
couple times throughout the year.

Portfolio: [https://www.davidmott.com/](https://www.davidmott.com/)

Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdwsX9k3gNNjl0dBx6synA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdwsX9k3gNNjl0dBx6synA)

For any enquiries you're welcome to reach out to me via Skype/Mobile/Email
which can be found through my personal website, or by booking meetings in
London. If you require an NDA before chatting kindly let me know. I also offer
numerous discounts including projects that require more than 1 platform (ie, a
website and mobile app build).

If you've made it down to here, thanks for reading!

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
jazzyjackson

      Location:
        Urbana, Illinois
      Remote:
        No
      Willing to relocate:
        Yes, especially to Chicago or St Louis
      Technologies:
        NodeJS, full stack
        Python for data science: Anaconda, Pandas
        NLP with ChatScript, Gensim, SciKit
        C++ and hardware experience via Arduino:
            interrupt based control interfaces
            debugging problems with prototyped circuits
            Oscilliscope, Multimeters, Soldering
      Résumé/CV:
        https://github.com/jazzyjackson/coltenj.com/blob/master/resume.pdf
      Email:
        My hackernews/github/keybase username at gmail, feel free to connect on keybase too
    
    

My resume is out of date, my passion project since leaving my job in NY has
been creating a new kind of programming language to make 'looking inside the
black box' more appealing / less intimidating for beginner coders and experts
alike. I have a lot of experience teaching all ages programming, mostly LEGO
Mindstorms and Arduino "C++" but data flow languages like Pure-Data and Rhino-
Grasshopper too. My approach is a message-passing actor-network performing
self-modifying graph reduction. It lets you watch the execution of the program
one step at a time, especially useful for highly concurrent and asynchronous
software. A landing page for the project exists at
[https://lookalive.software](https://lookalive.software), with a MVP in the
next couple of months.

Looking for a team I can learn from, a lot of my style is self-taught and
that's not always the most useful style for getting paid (See: The Curse of
Lisp, except Javascript is my Lisp! ) But if I can get work teaching new
programmers the basics that's a lot of fun for me too.

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: if you like, but physical presence is preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7 (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io/about.html](https://fej.io/about.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP and React; I use
Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (C++ or Java) for larger
tasks. I'm currently working with a professor on writing a mobile (responsive)
version of an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
Dim25

      Location: San Francisco, CA, USA  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: Yes  
      Technologies:  Full-stack with Machine Learning experience. PM for remote team. 
      Résumé/CV: https://bitly.com/dima_cv1  
      Email: dima_cv1@protonmail.com  
    

Hi all, I'm Dima
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/)),
worked on various tech (Webdev+Python+ML) and non-tech roles. Most recent
projects:

* Analyzing millions of job postings. Orchestration (Airflow, Docker); Data gathering (Selenium; Scrapy; MitmProxy), enrichment, and analytics. [Role: Founder + core developer]

* CCTV Stream analytics (TensorFlow computer vision w/ Kurento WebRTC gateway). [Role: ML engineer]

Previously:

* Co-founder at MBaaS startup. 'Firefighter' from $0 to $120K MRR.

* Hired and managed a team of 15 mobile developers to assist with the delivery of the #1 mobile banking app in Russia (iOS + Android).

* AWM, rev-share with Kinks (guys from San Francisco Armory).

Especially good match: if you need a cost-efficient prototype; fix and deliver
your machine learning or automation strategy; looking for an early-stage full-
stack dev with ML experience; or have a remote team you don’t have time to
manage.

Computer Vision CV: [https://bitly.com/dima_cvcv](https://bitly.com/dima_cvcv)

Let's connect:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25)

------
diogoreis
Java Full-stack or Backend engineer

CONTRACTOR only!

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Depends (North America only)

Technologies: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

Email: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise.

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
Aleksefo

      Location: US, preferably Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React Native, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, Redux, Android, iOS, HTML, CSS
      Résumé: http://bit.ly/AlexFomushkinResume
      Email: aleksefo@gmail.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/aleksefo/
    

I'm a Cross-platform Engineer specializing in React and React Native with
additional knowledge in web, native iOS, and Android.

My total experience: 3.5y React Native, 4y+ total mobile and 6.5y total(web
and mobile). I have experience working in the finance sector (payments and
credit card financial applications), and with multiple apps under one customer
for country-specific markets (Finnish, Swedish and Norwegian).

I worked with both the public and private sectors with various team sizes and
roles (including leading, scrum-master and a bit of product management).

At the moment I live in Helsinki, Finland, but I would like to relocate to the
US. I can travel to the States for an on-site interview.

Fluent in English and Russian, have limited proficiency in Finnish and
Swedish.

------
valtism
Hi there! I'm Dan, a full-stack developer with front-end speciality. I studied
as a robotics engineer, then found a love for development. I love front end,
and have a passion for design, UI & UX.

I'm looking to work abroad, and I am eligible for an E3 visa, which costs less
and is much easier to obtain than a H1-B.

A recommendation from my Triplybyte technical interviewer:

> Guy is pretty clearly a rising star. He's only got 2 years experience and
> the way he codes and thinks is so mature that i had him pegged as a "rusty
> senior engineer" while watching him code. His knowledge of deep details on
> topics like page speed and React best practices is completely
> uncharacteristic of someone with 2 years exp, so he's a very fast learner
> and it's only a matter of time until he's a remarkably knowledgeable Sr dev.
    
    
      Location: Australia, currently staying in France
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Javascript, Node, React, Typescript, HTML, CSS, Tailwind, C#, AWS, GCP, SQL, GraphQL, Unix, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://valtism.com/cv.pdf
      Email: daniel4wood@icloud.com

------
micheda
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: machine learning and data mining algorithms, experience with
Scikit-learn, TensorFlow, Seaborn, Pandas, NumPy, Joblib, Jupyter Lab, Apache
Zeppelin. Data engineering, static and streaming data processing, experience
with Cassandra, PostgreSQL, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, Apache Airflow,
Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask, Alembic. Indoor and outdoor localization
methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling and
optimization, experience with SUMO simulator. AWS EMR, S3, Lambda, CloudWatch.
Python, Java, Scala, C, C++. Graph Mining, experience with Neo4J, NetworkX.
Robotics, experience with ROS.

Résumé/CV: ask by email

Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/)

I help my clients with their data science and data engineering problems. I
have experience with location, sequence, and graph data. I come from five
years at the edge of robotics and behavioral analytics as team lead and CTO,
with a Ph.D. on modeling and querying data with uncertainty.

Love, Michele

------
dirtybird04
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (CA citizen)

Technologies: Python, SQL, R, Tableau, PyTorch, Scikit-Learn, NLTK, AWS, Azure

Skills: Data Science, Data Engineering, Data Analytics, Data Mining, Machine
Learning, Deep Learning, Natural Language Processing, Business Intelligence,
Project Management, Cloud Computing

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=19vMpMIYEEoNiIhIbIjLPQt2jUG...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=19vMpMIYEEoNiIhIbIjLPQt2jUGwY-00B)

Email: On resume

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/aminnali/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/aminnali/)

Role: Data Analyst/Scientist/Engineer/Architect

Hi I’m Amin, a Data Generalist specializing in leveraging machine learning
models to build data-driven solutions. I founded Point Grey Analytics, a data
analytics consulting firm assisting Canadian startups with their data science
and analytics needs. I come from a Management Consulting background.

What sets me apart?

My years in consulting have taught me to manage efficiently, to communicate
effectively, and to adapt quickly to new environments and technologies. I’m
not only used to wearing many hats, I sincerely enjoy it; I thrive in an
environment where no two work days are exactly the same. Furthermore, coming
from a technical background, I understand the complexities and pitfalls
associated with data and systems. But my biggest asset is that with my
background and my diverse consulting experience combined, I can view things
from both a technical and business perspective.

------
perryrjohnson7
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks
(Dash, Flask), MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, API’s, Geographic Information
Systems, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform, Bash, Git, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist and full-stack engineer with experience in e-commerce,
quantitative finance, farm tech, and working with early stage tech companies
on leading data science initiatives. I am really passionate about leveraging
data, machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
renaudg

      Location: London
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Summary : Senior DevOps / SRE, tech lead. Ex-Facebook. Contracts or permanent, part-time welcome.
      Technologies: AWS, GCP, Kubernetes / Cloud Native, GitOps, Ansible, Linux/Unix, Python, Bash ...
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin
      Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net
    

I'm a senior engineer with 20 years experience building and operating online
products, including at Facebook, major ISPs and many startups.

My core technical skillset is in DevOps, Site Reliability Engineering, Linux,
AWS, GCP and Kubernetes, but over time I've been involved in most aspects of
architecting, building, running and scaling online services. Keen interest in
the business / product areas as well.

I was one of the first 6-7 Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at numerous startups and before that in larger orgs in the
ISP/hosting world.

Happy to provide hands-on DevOps expertise to solve your infrastructure /
performance / cost / reliability challenges. I can also be relied on for
technology vision, systems design, technical operations, mentoring and general
engineering wisdom. I excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs,
identifying performance bottlenecks & future technical debt, quickly learning
and assessing new pieces of technology.

Available preferably as a contractor (part time or short term projects
welcome), but I'll also consider full time involvement for principal roles
(Head of Infrastructure, Lead DevOps, co-founder / CTO / VP Eng ) at startups.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)
(PDF available)

------
lukaszkups
Location: Poznan, Poland (GMT + 1)

Remote: Yes / Looking only for remote roles

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Vue.js, JavaScript, Node.js, Phonegap/Cordova, Wordpress, HTML5,
CSS3

Website: [https://lukaszkups.net/](https://lukaszkups.net/)

CV: [https://lukaszkups.net/static/lukasz-kups-
cv-2019.pdf](https://lukaszkups.net/static/lukasz-kups-cv-2019.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/lukaszkups](https://linkedin.com/in/lukaszkups)

email: letstalk (@/at) lukaszkups.net

github: [https://github.com/lukaszkups](https://github.com/lukaszkups)

I'm a web developer from Poland with 9+ years of experience working on client
& server side of web applications.

I love creating nice and useful things for the Internet people.

At the moment I feel most comfortable in working on Vue.js-powered Single Page
Applications. Don't get it wrong though, I totally believe in can-do mindset
and learning other frameworks shouldn't be a huge problem - in the end it's
just a tool (that said I also know basics of React.js).

During my career I also had pleasure working on mobile apps built on top of
JavaScript, Phonegap & Cordova. Wordpress theme development from scratch is
not a problem for me either.

I also like to co-op with Ruby on Rails and Django devs, who provides me APIs
for creating beautiful and useful frontend interfaces. I have also built
couple simple endpoints using Node.js/Express.js by myself as well.

------
tomonocle
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: devops, cloud, aws, culture, delivery, alignment, recruitment,
retention, ways of working, development, strategy, communication, evangelism,
oversight, sourcing, operations, architecture, planning, budgeting

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2utNSRb](http://bit.ly/2utNSRb)

Email: (see profile)

Hi, I'm Tom. I'm a smart and kind engineering leader who enjoys operating at
the intersection of tech, product and delivery. My speciality is building
happy, high performing teams that deliver quality work.

I was previously at ITV where I created the platform which hosts their most
important products and services, from the ITV Hub (30M+ users) to airtime and
content sales (£3bn+ revenue). I also recruited the best team in the universe
to develop it.

Prior to that I've held platform engineering and software development roles
with the BBC, Global Radio and multiple startups.

I'm currently looking for a CTO, VP Engineering or Director of Engineering
position at a series A+ startup or SME.

------
netfunk81
Location: EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Rust, C, PostgreSQL, web development,
distributed systems, Apache Kafka, streaming, audio development

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: netfunk81@protonmail.com

\---

Hi HN,

I'm a seasoned developer with previous as co-founder/CTO of a funded startup
(8 years) in the web/audio space.

Currently I work as tech lead for a product team in a mid-sized EU startup (2
years). I'm a productive, polyglot programmer with plenty of direct experience
in backend web dev, mobile and desktop development and real-time
audio/streaming tech. I'm also comfortable tackling the non-technical
challenges faced by startups - product mindset, process, project management,
engineering management, etc...

I'm interested in hearing about opportunities where my skills, experience and
mindset may be a good fit. Must be remote-friendly, but I can travel within
Europe for interviews and meetings.

Example roles that I'd consider:

\- Backend/full-stack web development (f/t or contract)

\- Audio/video/streaming dev roles

\- TL/EM position

\- Technical co-founder opportunities, salaried

\---

Throwaway account, full CV available on request.

Thanks!

------
SamWhited

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Rust, Docker/containerd, scalable systems, XMPP, real-time communications, event sourcing and message buses, etc.
      Résumé/CV: available by request, see https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1087001 for a summary
      Email: sam@samwhited.com
    

Passively considering finding a medium to large company that values good
engineering and long term customer satisfaction (ie. a stable product) over
shipping new features. Would prefer a unionized workplace or at least actual
vacation time instead of nebulous promises of "unlimited" vacation, but a lack
of either is not a deal breaker for a good fit otherwise. I sometimes consult
in using good development practices and procedures to prevent issues before
they begin, and would love to bring that knowledge to your company and see if
working together would be a good match. I look forward to hearing from you!

------
DorkyPup
Location: Charlotte, North Carolina

Remote: No

Looking For: Full Time positions

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (libraries like PRAW, Informatica), HTML, JavaScript,
Java, CSS(less, bootstrap), Trello, experience with Linux(KUbuntu, ZorinOS).
Familiar with Agile, SQL, GIT, Computer Forensics, Web Scraping, Data
Acquisition.

Résume: On demand

Website: [https://thatshubham.github.io](https://thatshubham.github.io)

------
Steven_Bukal
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes (Citizenship is Canadian)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Python, C, VBScript, C#, HTML, CSS, PHP, JS, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/f2uyncgmcmwnkp5/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/f2uyncgmcmwnkp5/resume.pdf)

Email: steven.bukal@gmail.com

I'm a functional programmer with years of programming and technical consulting
experience. My work has included processing of scientific and business data,
software integration, and business reports (Haskell, SQL, Python, VBScript);
front and back end customization and development for company websites (HTML,
CSS, JS, PHP); and network and SQL database administration. My academic
background is in Computer Science and Linguistics.

I'm looking for new opportunities as work for my current clients is winding
down. I have broad technical experience, pride in my work quality as a
programmer, and willingness to fill needed positions in a productive and
efficient team.

------
zzznilzzz
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: UI/UX/product design, branding, graphic design, information
architecture, illustration, etc. Somewhat lapsed HTML & CSS.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.willbaker.info/about/willbaker-
resume.pdf](http://www.willbaker.info/about/willbaker-resume.pdf)

Email: w@desaturate.net

Website: [http://www.willbaker.info](http://www.willbaker.info)

I'm a multidisciplinary designer looking for an in-house gig after years of
freelancing. Before freelancing, I led creative and product design at a few
different startups. I've designed custom ecommerce platforms, sales/analytics
dashboards, a CRM, a shoppable chat app, a WYSIWYG site builder, countless
marketing and business websites, and plenty more.

I like building robust design systems to solve complex problems simply and
efficiently. I have managed teams, but am presently more interested in a
senior contributor position than a managerial one.

------
themanmaran
Location: SF Bay area. Remote: On-site preferred, remote is fine.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/Typescript, Node.js, WebGL, AWS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
React/Redux. Can operate across the entire stack but prefer frontend and UX
related work.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.tylermaran.com/](https://www.tylermaran.com/)

Email: tyler.maran@gmail.com

------
otobrglez
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Scala, Akka, Rails, Ruby, Python, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch,
MongoDB, Redis, Cassandra, Neo4j, Node.js, JavaScript, Angular, Docker

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/hn-job-feb-20](http://bit.ly/hn-job-feb-20)

Email: (please follow bit.ly link above)

I'm working as a technology director in a larger corporation in ad-tech space;
more accurately market research industry.

After working as (full-stack) engineer for several years I've evolved into
tech lead, architect and engineering manager. I'm currently managing a fully
remote team of 20+ engineers in 4 different countries. I went from being a
single engineer in a project to running this quite efficient and impressive
team. From MVPs and PoC to large distributed systems...

I don't wanna share too much information publically. If you are looking for an
architect/lead/engineering manager perhaps we should talk.

P.s.: I'm really hyped with reactive systems. ;)

------
hostedmetrics
Location: United States (Puerto Rico) GMT-4

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: data analytics and monitoring, see bottom for details

Email: heliodor [ a@t ) [ hostedmetrics ) d-o-t c-o-m

I offer two services:

1) Design and implemention of data processing systems.

2) Data analytics and business intelligence to measure and improve the
business performance of growing products.

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than nine years,
when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data Analytics
team at Squarespace. More recently, I have performed traffic, conversion, and
profit analysis for an affiliate marketer.

Available on a contract/consulting basis.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, TimescaleDB, RedShift,
contractor, consultant.

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML

Recent Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D background view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
amiroo
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: No Willing to relocate: only to nyc

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/akiani/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/akiani/) \-
can send resume on email. just don't want it to be scraped here :) Email:
kiani [ at ] cs.stanford.edu

I am a very technical product person with years of hands on work in
software/ML. My passion is in healthtech. Ex-Googler, acquired startup 1st
employee, Stanford CS masters.

Technologies: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, Flask, OpenAI Gym, GCP, Bootstrap,
D3, jQuery, Material, Pug, Product Definition, User Experience Design, Agile
Development, Design Control, HIPAA, FDA, CLIA, Spring Framework, MySQL,
ZooKeeper, High Performance Computing, Grid Engine, Isilon, NFS, Spark,
Hadoop, HBase, AWS, Git, Docker, Angular, jQuery, Bootstrap, D3, Next-Gen
Sequencing, LIS, Python, Java, C++, R, JavaScript, Bash, HTML5, CSS

------
hn-hire-02-2020

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Not now, maybe later
      Technologies: Python, Elixir, PostgreSQL, AWS
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: hnwhowantstobehired022020@gmail.com
    

I'm a seasoned back end developer with experience in data heavy projects. My
work experience has spanned numerous industries such as ecommerce, IoT and
cybersecurity, and with organizations ranging from start ups to academia to
large enterprise.

My sweet spot is in small organizations with an open communication culture. I
enjoy working on everything that goes on in the background -- I like to refer
to my work as being an internet plumber.

I'd be most interested in continuing to work more with Elixir, but I'm also
open to learning more Go and Rust. Python, as is for probably most people, is
my default -- and that's just fine too. You don't want me touching the front
end code though :)

------
teetertater
New Grad Data Scientist / Machine Learning Developer (May 2020) with
experience at 2 startups

    
    
       Location: Vienna, Austria
       Remote: Yes or On-Site
       Willing to relocate: Vienna or nearby
    
       Tech: Python, Scala, R, PyTorch, fast.ai, SQL, Docker, Kubernetes, GitHub/BitBucket LaTeX, NumPy, C++, Java
    
       Languages: English/Russian Native Speaker, German B2 (Conversational)
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.yury.cc/resume.html](https://www.yury.cc/resume.html)

Website: [https://www.yury.cc/](https://www.yury.cc/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Teetertater](https://github.com/Teetertater)

Email: yuryivz {at} hotmail {dot} com

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
mn1024
Location: Slovenia, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Java, Mobile advertisement, iOS basics (willing to
learn), Architectural design/patterns

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/miha-
novak-498738b8/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miha-novak-498738b8/)

Email: miha.novak1024@gmail.com (resume can be send via mail)

I'm an Android developer working for Outfit7 (Talking Tom) and I'm responsible
for ad library/ad mediation which is treated as one of the best in the world
sphere.

As Android developer I've been working for the last 5 years, 4 of those were
in the Mobile advertisement sphere in Outfit7.

I have hands on experience boosting ad revenue for Mobile apps for both
Android and iOS and working with the top leading advertisers (Facebook,
Google, Superawesome, ...).

I'm willing to join Mobile companies that monetise their apps through ads or
are willing to add ads to their apps.

------
rckoepke
Location: Houston, TX/Anywhere

Remote: No preference

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, C++, ES6/HTML5/CSS3, Julia

Email: koepke@gmail.com

Resume:
[https://github.com/rckoepke/resume/blob/master/KoepkeRoss_IT...](https://github.com/rckoepke/resume/blob/master/KoepkeRoss_IT_Resume.pdf)

Looking for internships, either full-time for partial year or part time for
year-round. I'm currently doing a second bachelor's in Computer Science (first
degree was in Chemical Engineering).

I occasionally come up with pretty creative applications for various
technologies, and built some cool tools using "social graph" techniques
applied towards analyzing SCADA systems. I'm pursuing a bachelors mainly
because I want to make sure I'm not missing any important computer science
fundamentals while self-learning and exploring programming applications.

------
sairion
Location: Seoul, South Korea (UTC+9)

Remote: Yes (Non-US citizen)

Willing to relocate: No (but able to travel occasionally)

Technologies: React JS and related front-end web technologies, Django

Résumé/CV: [https://jaeholee.org/about/](https://jaeholee.org/about/)

Email: me@jaeholee.org

I worked as professional web developer for more than 9 years, my proficiency
is mostly front-end web development but I also do backend work when it's
needed. I prefer to use React and TypeScript whenever possible.

I am currently employed and pretty satisfied with my work, but willing to find
a good remote job if it's well compensated and good (I care about work-time
flexibility mostly) condition to work. I have +5 years of remote work
experience and work-level fluency in English.

P.S. I am not looking for any kind of agency or contract work. Not interested
to list blockchain-related work on my resume.

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java, Scala);
Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of services);
databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic, Couchbase,
Redis, Event Store

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: hello[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

For contact details and other information please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
hijinks
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Only Remote

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologoies: Devops/SRE, Terraform, Kubernetes, Ansible, Python, Go

Resume: On demand but some highlights include

\- Architect for Azure to AWS migration of the RMSOne Platform

\- Redesigned an Azure Terraform setup to AWS using versioned modules for
safer deployments across multiple development and production environments.

\- Redesigned Ansible roles to work in both AWS and Azure. Also able to take
Azure run times for a full platform run from 2 hours to 45 minutes.

\- Designed a Kubernetes cluster using Terraform on AWS EKS. This heavily
utilized autoscale node groups via launch templates. Certain node groups ran
in spot while others were on demand showing a 50-60% savings cost.

\- Helped development teams migrate their apps running in DCOS/Marathon in
Azure to run on AWS in Kubernetes

\- Kubernetes cluster was able to instance autoscale along with pod autoscale
to maximize cost savings when application(s) were not in use.

email: devops.looking.for.job@gmail.com

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite, PTC
Vuforia, Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering,
Nano-Optics, Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

MS in Bioengineering at the University of Colorado AMC with an emphasis on
super-resolution nano-bio-optics. With my background in engineering and
experience developing novel tools and designs, I am excited to help you
develop bleeding edge products that improve all lives. My 9+ years of
experience in bioengineering, applied physics, and research makes me a good
fit for your company, and I look forward to discussing the future with you.

------
danprime
Location: Edmonton, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS/Javascript, JAMStack (Gatsbyjs), PHP, NodeJS, Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/10HN_4Y89qj4uqjgEakixgXTBrH5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/10HN_4Y89qj4uqjgEakixgXTBrH5j5J33/view?usp=sharing)

Email: danprime@gmail.com

Experienced Technical Product Manager with over 15 years of developer
experience. I have helped various organizations from small startups to large
government organizations. For small startups, my dev experience has helped
deploy MVPs to validate business concepts and lead to early profitability. For
large government organizations I roadmapped and prioritized features that
helped departments deploy solutions 2 years ahead of schedule and massively
under budget.

I can help you determine, deliver, and iterate on the core value of your
product.

------
ThePadawan
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, .NET, .NET Core, Entity Framework Core), Java,
Python (Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy), T-SQL, GCP, Docker, TypeScript/Javascript,
React, Vue.js, Angular (2, 5), HTML5, Bash

Resume/CV:
[https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf](https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf)

Email: wwtbh.prat.0919@gmail.com

German full stack developer with MSc CS and 4 years of software engineering
experience. Experience with Agile (Scrum), both project- and product-based
development and interpersonal communication. Interested in public speaking,
teaching and architecting for the monolith/microservice dichotomy. Currently
looking to find a new opportunity to both grow in the area of project
management, and produce meaningful change in an international environment.

------
bgrc
Location: Montreal, Quebec, Canada

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Current Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, Javascript/Typescript

Other Technologies: Ruby

Website: [https://briangracie.net](https://briangracie.net)

Email: contact(at)briangracie.net

Github: [https://github.com/bgracie](https://github.com/bgracie)

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-
gracie-23876197/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-gracie-23876197/)

I'm a full stack web developer with experience creating line-of-business
applications for a variety of clients, including an investment firm and
association of medical doctors. I enjoy working directly with product owners
and users and actively participating in the design process. I also have a keen
interest in functional programming techniques and languages.

------
michallech

      Location:            Poland
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, DRF
        * AngularJS, React+Redux, React Native, Vue.js
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      Website:             https://michallech.info
    

==============================

I am Full Stack Developer with 10+ years of commercial experience (esp.
FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and frontend development as
well as maintenance and DevOps. Good communication skills, Startup experience,
team leadership, passionate about programming, self starter, OK with
freelance/consulting as well as full time work.

------
RamiroP
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred. I would consider spending up to 4 months/year on site if
necessary.

Willing to relocate: Not completely, as indicated above.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with 3 years of experience in Front-end, Back-end
and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm passionate
about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning about it. A
web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for me.

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Scala, Java, JavaScript, Akka, Spark, machine learning, AWS, S3,
SWF, EC2, Docker, Kubernetes, React, Jenkins, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure, C++,
DevOps, microservices

Résumé/CV: [https://alex-stangl-resume.netlify.com](https://alex-stangl-
resume.netlify.com)

Email: alex.stangl@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl)

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a senior software engineer, experienced in a variety of languages and
technology stacks. I'm looking for interesting and rewarding work, especially
using modern functional programming languages such as Scala. I have experience
in developing web applications using various UI stacks, but prefer backend
development. I have experience as team lead, technical lead, and mentor. I am
especially interested in automation, striving to make life easier for both
developers and end-users.

Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and assistance in
solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I strive to write
exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit and integration
tests. I am pragmatic, and bear performance in mind, however. Multiple times
I've profiled and analyzed code and design, and identified opportunities to
speed up and/or reduce footprint by a factor of 1000x or more.

I enjoy working on interesting and challenging problems, especially science-
related ones, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Contributing
to open source projects would be a huge plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be an asset to your
team.

------
tj0
Location: Vancouver, WA

Remote: Yes - preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      - PHP (7+ years)
      - HTML
      - CSS
      - JS (Vue, Angular, jQuery)
      - SQL (MySQL, TSQL, Postgres)
      - Python
      - Ruby on Rails
      - Linux/UNIX (FreeBSD)
      - Azure DevOps, GCP
      - Docker
      - Security (will elaborate upon request)
    

Full stack developer predominantly experienced with PHP but capable of rapidly
picking up other languages. My current role is pretty limiting unless I want
to step into management (which I do not want to do). I'm looking for more
security oriented roles at this point, somewhere in line with a progression
towards AppSec or malware RE. Please see my CV for full history, skill set,
and requirements. Thanks!

Résumé/CV: [https://www.thomasjost.com/cv/](https://www.thomasjost.com/cv/)

Email: on resume

------
nalexn
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes (Worked remotely for > 3 years)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, RxSwift, SwiftUI

Résumé/CV: [https://nalexn.github.io/resume](https://nalexn.github.io/resume)

Email: alexey {at} naumov.tech

Blog: [https://nalexn.github.io](https://nalexn.github.io)

\--------

Over the past eight years working as a software engineer, I grew to an iOS
team lead of a public FinTech company working from their headquarters in
Hollywood, CA, followed by starting my startup. Now I’m on the market for my
next professional challenge as a software engineer, who blends experience in
mobile app development and systems architecture with product-oriented
leadership and team coaching.

If you need an exceptionally skilled and proactive team player - check out my
LinkedIn / Resume to read more about my experience!

------
lleolin
Location: Northeast Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bzkyNUb2UOjs496TYuq0Y)

Email: lleolin@fastmail.com

I have been developing web applications in Ruby on Rails since 2006 as both a
hobbyist and a professional, in addition to other Ruby frameworks such as
Padrino or Hanami. I am seeking challenging problems that engage my creativity
and desire to build neatly architected, functional, and well-tested apps. Very
open to opportunities to do more front-end development (particularly in
React), or move into other languages and frameworks such as Elixir or Phoenix.

------
WinonaRyder
Location: UK

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React/Webpack/Babel, etc. (5+ years), TypeScript (3+ years),
Go/Golang (9+ years), PHP, JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3 (ES5, ES6+, 10+ years),
Node.JS, Python, Linux, Docker, Podman etc.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: hn@sonoya.uk

Website: [https://sonoya.uk/](https://sonoya.uk/)

I’m an independent contractor (own ltd company), full-stack/front-end
engineer, designer and open source programmer who's been coding for ~15 years.

I'm currently working on cloud proxy/website optimizer
[https://oya.to/](https://oya.to/) and font optimizer/host
[http://woff.cc/](http://woff.cc/)

An ideal position would be a fully-remote contract, full or part-time, but
willing to negotiate.

------
robertoestivill
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, Team building, Tech Hiring

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lvHDJDNaI-d8e2mBWDz5XaXURRX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lvHDJDNaI-d8e2mBWDz5XaXURRXKrNI9/view?usp=sharing)

Github:
[https://github.com/robertoestivill/](https://github.com/robertoestivill/)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/961759/robert-
estivill](https://stackoverflow.com/users/961759/robert-estivill)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/robertoestivill](https://linkedin.com/in/robertoestivill)

Email: robertoestivill 'at' gmail 'dot' com

------
mariocesar
SEEKING WORK | Bolivia | Full Stack Python Developer | Remote and available to
Travel

\- Technologies: Django, aiohttp, Python, Docker, Ansible, JavaScript, ES6/7,
MongoDB, Vue, React, PostgreSQL, AWS

\- Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

\- Email met at: mariocesar.c50 @ gmail.com will send you my complete CV in
PDF

I have been working remotely most of my work history, mostly for startups and
related to web based projects. 6/10 projects I have been a solo-developer,
building from ground doing sysadmin to backend and frontend work, most recent
work have been related to build ERP/CRM like apps within large teams.

You can get an idea of my coding skills, by looking at my Github profile
[https://github.com/mariocesar](https://github.com/mariocesar), I often post
code snippets in
[https://gist.github.com/mariocesar](https://gist.github.com/mariocesar)

# What is my stronger skill?

Django and python based projects. I have been working with Django so many
years that I know how to manage myself quickly to start and complete a project
quickly.

Even I have been working with React.js since their early days and have created
big production ready projects for it, VUE.js is my to-go tool at the moment.

# What are the most recent skills that I'm excited right now?

aiohttp. I have been working doing "real-time" apps with node.js and switching
to aiohttp was a production high jump getting back to python to build these
apps with aiohttp. I also have enjoyed learning Vue to make large
applications, I still enjoy React however, the internals of Vue really clicks
with me.

# Somethings that made me happy recently?

My latest Recommendation in Linkedin.

------
olup
Location: French Brittany

Remote: Yes - only

Willing to relocate : Not right now

Technologies: Typescript, Node.js, React, GraphQL, Go, Postgre/Mongo

Linkedin : [https://www.linkedin.com/in/loup-
topalian-497438117/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/loup-topalian-497438117/)

email : loup.topalian@gmail.com

I am a fullstack JS developer with 6 years of experience in building web apps
- occasionally native too. I am expert in JavaScript, work mainly in
TypeScript and am trying to push Graphql forward on all my recent contracts.

React (with latest features, eg hooks, context, suspense) and Node.js on the
back are my weapons of choice. Experienced with docker. Experienced with SSR.
Experienced with elementary devops - CI-CD.

Looking for freelance / contract jobs to work on remotely from my forest, as
front-end and / or back-end developer.

------
vogelke
Location: Beavercreek, OH - Authorized to work in the US for any employer

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      - UNIX System Administrator, Wright-Patterson AFB, Sept 1988 to Present
      - DB: Postgres installation, Oracle backups (scripting dumps, etc)
      - Bare-metal server installation/maintenance: RedHat/Oracle Linux,
          Solaris, BSD
      - Writing and updating software: C, Perl, Shell (bash/ksh)
      - Writing documentation: HTML, CSS, Markdown
      - Version control: Mercurial, RCS
      - Security monitoring: ipf (Solaris), iptables firewalls
      - Security+ (2011)
    

Education: BS, Mechanical & Aerospace Eng, Cornell University

Resume/CV:
[https://bezoar.hcst.net/about/resume.pdf](https://bezoar.hcst.net/about/resume.pdf)

Email: vogelke+ycombinator@pobox.com

------
dcAnswers

      Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA (near Detroit)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right position.
      Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK, Flask, Requests, 
      TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more. 
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request. 
      Email: dan at dataconcord dot com
    
      About me: My work is focused on data analysis, data science, and business intelligence. Most of 
      my deliverables have been in the form of interactive visualization of my analysis but I do 
      everything in the ETL to analysis to visualization pipeline. If you have needs related to those 
      types of roles, please email me. I'm open to project based (full or part time), contract, and full 
      time direct positions.

------
amiralles
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

    
    
       Location: Buenos Aires.
       Remote: yes!
       Willing to relocate: No.
       Technologies: Ruby on Rails, ASP.NET MVC, JavaScript, Go, Postgres, Heroku, AWS, 
       Git, SQL, ES6, .NET, C#.
       Resume: https://amiralles.com.ar/resume.pdf
       Email: [look at my resume]
       Website: https://amiralles.com.ar
       Customer Reviews: https://www.codementor.io/@alemiralles
       Publications: shorturl.at/aGQUV
       Blog:  https://medium.com/@alemiralles
    
    

I'm a backend developer looking for remote contracting work. (Part-time
ideally, but open to full-time positions.)

I'm experienced working remotely for big companies, early-stage startups, and
everything in between.

Sounds like a good fit? Let's talk!

------
jeremija
Location: Croatia (previously Amsterdam and New York)

Remote: Yes

Willing To Relocate: No, but occasional travel is OK

Technologies: Golang, TypeScript, JavaScript, React/Redux, Python, Java,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux, Docker, Ansible, gRPC, TDD, unit/integration/end-to-
end testing, Android

Resume / CV: rondomoon.com - I can provide more info if asked by email

Email: hello at rondomoon.com

I am a full stack developer with over a decade of experience looking for
remote contracting work for my company. I mostly do web app development (PWA,
SPA, MPA, SSR) and am equally happy to write frontend and/or backend code. My
development flow follows the 12-factor app principles, and I like automating
stuff.

If a project is uses an unfamiliar technology, I am alaways keen on grokking
the code base and learning something new.

------
ohfu997
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Languages: C#, MS SQL, Git, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Dart

Other tech: ASP,.NET Core, Entity Framework, Firebase, React, Flutter

Other natural languages: Conversational Spanish and Mandarin Chinese

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/oliverfu](https://linkedin.com/in/oliverfu)

Email: ofu997@gmail.com

I'm a patient yet persistent problem-solver who looks forward to confronting
new challenges to solve real world problems. My previous experience was as a
contract software developer in a silicon wafer manufacturer. During my time
there I familiarized myself with software development practices, worked on
data charts and notifications, and interfaced with clients while meeting
project specifications.

Let's discuss how I can help you!

------
yasinaydin

      Location: Tallinn, Estonia
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Roles: Fullstack developer, Architect, Team lead
    

Technologies: Node.js, TypeScript, Javascript, Vue.js, Docker, Linux, NoSQL,
Cloud, AWS/Amazon Web Services, NoSQL

CV: [https://yasinaydin.net/cv.pdf](https://yasinaydin.net/cv.pdf)

Email: yasin@yasinaydin.net

\---

Past experience at dozens of projects of different scale and size. Previously
worked as system engineer and devops. Studied cyber security.

Industries include Ride Sharing, Transportation, Supply Chain, Real Estate,
Consular/Visa, Digital Publishing, News/Media CRM, ERP, Business Software,
Enterprise Software, Fintech, Tourism/Hotels, and Retail.

------
mchisto
Service-based and async architecture systems engineer. 7+ years in the
industry / CS undergrad. AI / reinforcement learning as a hobby (completed
specialization on Coursera).

Location: Portland, OR (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

-> Languages: Scala, Haskell, Rust (but I've used about 10 different languages over the years)

-> Async architecture toolbox: Kafka, RabbitMQ, SQS/SNS

-> Big Data: Spark, Hive, HBase

-> ML/RL: PyTorch

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1a4yfl5cskQaR0adAkiKmLJpbSqp...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1a4yfl5cskQaR0adAkiKmLJpbSqpx-
pUv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxchistokletov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxchistokletov/)

Email: in my résumé

------
a_t48
I'm a C++ engineer with a games background but a current focus on robotics
(self driving cars, drones, etc) simulation and frameworks. My ideal company
is a robotics company in San Francisco with a small (or nonexistant)
simulation or frameworks team but wants to grow it. My last job was at Cruise,
where I had a large influence in building their 3D simulation platform. See
CV.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco/Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Probably not
      Technologies: C++, Python, ROS, Game Engines
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/15qOyJ_jKej0ze3nqm2yvK61JJtkggUH9NT1mlK2JCj8/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: san.francisco.engineer AT gmail.com

------
rubix_

      Location: Bern, Switzerland
      Remote: Yes (Swiss & U.S. citizenship)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, C++, Python, Bash, git, linux, SQL, OpenGL, OpenCV
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/njroussel and https://github.com/njroussel
      Email: n.rubiks13 at gmail.com
    

Recent MSc CS graduate

Heavily interested in system software development and computer graphics.
Offline rendering (ray/path-tracing) or real-time rendering were the main
topics of all my projects over the past 6 years. Optimizing existing code and
writing new low-level code is what I find most rewarding. Dealing with 3D
graphics also made me appreciate implementing any kind of mathematical model.

Thanks!

------
lardissone
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Node.js, Express, React, Redux, Vue,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, GraphQL, Serverless, Docker, AWS, nginx, RESTful
APIs.

Résumé/CV: [https://leandroardissone.com/](https://leandroardissone.com/)

Email: leandro@ardissone.com

I’m a full stack developer who has worked with several companies around the
world since the late 1990s. I have been doing back-end and front-end
development of web apps, also on hybrid mobile apps but more recently I’ve
been working with serverless infrastructures in the search of better
performant and scalable applications. I am passionate about new technologies
and I am always learning them.

------
dorchadas
I'm more interested in what I can do to boost my resume, though am interested
in being hired as well.

Location: Kentucky Remote: Yes (Any US time zone, and can adjust for Europe)
Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Python, DjangoREST, Javascript Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EdhwdMHNvaLiKIk9SFEDTmoxqqK...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EdhwdMHNvaLiKIk9SFEDTmoxqqKRTchv/view?usp=sharing)
Email: On Resume

I'm really more interested in project ideas I could do to help bolster my
resume, as well as any other ideas/technologies to learn that could help.
Really considering getting out of teaching. Remote is definitely preferred.

------
gwbas1c
Location: Cape Cod, Massachusetts (United States) Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: No

Technologies: C#, some Objective C, minor experience with Javascript

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
rondeau-56490a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-rondeau-56490a4/)

Email: andrew.rondeau at gmail dot com

I currently built most of a desktop file synchronization product, including
part of the drivers needed for a virtual disk drive. In a past life, I built a
web server / web based application platform.

Note: Within Massachusetts, I'm available for daily on-site work on or near
the Cape, or as-needed on-site in the greater Boston area. Otherwise, I'm
perfectly happy working 100% remote!

------
sent-hil
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Preferably.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Golang, VueJs, Tailwind etc. PostgreSQL, AWS,
Spree Ecommerce.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sent-
hil/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sent-hil/)

Email: me@sent-hil.com

I'm currently the Director of Engineering for WCo (subsidiary of P&G);
responsible for two DTC websites: getbevel.com and formbeauty.com.
Responsibilities include hitting revenues goals for two brands, leading
engineering team (of 4), coordinating with other product, finance and
marketing teams etc.

Also helped with the acquisition process by P&G. My role is majority
management these days than coding. Looking for a similar role in DTC company.

------
hackerbabz
Location: Cambodia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, Node, SQL, Mongo

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qeGUITYQaR3FdkbzxspM5u51tWw...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qeGUITYQaR3FdkbzxspM5u51tWwd7lPa/view?usp=sharing)

Email: adam.michael.frank(at)gmail.com

I'm an experienced fullstack software engineer. I currently working with PHP,
Javascript, and MySQL. I'm an American living in Phnom Penh, Cambodia. I've
been working full time remotely for an American company for the past 2 years.
I'm looking for full stack or backend engineering role. I'm hoping for growth,
and I'm very good at learning new languages and technologies.

------
syngrog66
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python, Java, web dev, SQL, Linux, Docker, cloud, C/C++, git,
distributed systems, threading, performance & scalability,
cryptocurrency/blockchain

Résumé/CV: avail via email

Email:groglogic+hn2hire202002@gmail.com

decades of programming. solid computing system fundamentals. problem solving.
brainstorming. prototyping. communication. technical team lead. software
architect. SRE-ish. author of cheatsheet on Software Performance &
Scalability. tech research, due diligence and consulting for US State
Department. indie game engine creator since childhood

domain experience: travel, education, foreign online adversarial
disinfo/propaganda (APD), gaming, cryptocurrency/blockchain

------
karimf
Location: Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, React Native, Ruby, Ruby on Rails

Resume/CV: [https://fikrikarim.com/cv](https://fikrikarim.com/cv)

Portfolio:
[https://fikrikarim.com/portfolio](https://fikrikarim.com/portfolio)

Email: fk.fikrikarim@gmail.com

I'm looking for junior or fresh grads opportunities. I have >1 years of
internship in different continents and I specialize in React and Ruby on
Rails. My performace reviews said that my biggest strength are: I learn really
fast and I bring good atmosphere to the whole team. I have several production
React Native and Rails apps that have 300+ daily users. Hit me up for
anything!

------
wangsterj

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, React, PostgreSQL, AWS, Docker
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/justnwang/
      Website: http://www.wangjustin.com
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V4g2WoP3dGw7o3pwbLbcLZ2XzamZjNsK/view?usp=sharing
      Email: wang.justiny@gmail.com

Full-stack engineer with experience in front-end and back-end. I studied
mechanical engineering with a focus on robotics, and found a passion for web
development. Looking for a collaborative team to work on a mission-driven
product and grow as a developer.

------
Evgeniuz

      Location: Ukraine
      Remote: yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: no, but depends on company;
      Technologies: Go, JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, NodeJS, React, Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kW28ngKjg4HIA48wyyj94x6kYP-SWsRl/view
      Email: evgeniyfilatov@gmail.com
    

Kind of feeling I'm hitting the ceiling working locally (doesn't feel like I'm
doing impact, as local companies are smallish), but not really willing to
relocate right now. Looking for a place that is technically challenging as I
would like to improve my skills and learn something new.

------
good-idea

       Location: Los Angeles
       Remote: yes!
       Willing to relocate: no
       Technologies: Node.js, typescript, graphql, React, PostgreSQL, graph databases, web sockets.
       Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QZFT_miF9MGO42JnS1P43Kra9DKwjRKY23HpxkYhQIk/edit?usp=drivesdk
       Website: https://www.good-idea.studio
       Email: joseph@good-idea.studio
    

Full-stack web developer with 8 years experience. I have taught beginners, led
small teams, and worked with a variety of clients. Looking for a role with a
collaborative, small to medium sized team that values thinking things through
and working at a healthy pace.

------
aty268
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/CSS/JS/HTML/NodeJS, Android(Java/Kotlin), Swift, Python,
Go, SQL, C, C++, Docker, AWS, GCP

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-
young-a91250140/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-young-a91250140/) (More
projects not listed)

Email: andrewtateyoung@gmail.com

I'll soon be graduating from the University of Texas at Austin in CS. I have a
few internships, i've built a few websites and apps that have gotten a number
of users, and i've gotten funded for some of my projects. I work like a dog,
i'm pretty smart, and I am willing to move anywhere. Thank you.

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
tsriram
Location: Chennai, India

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, React, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Postgres, AWS Lambda

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: sri.sjc@gmail.com

I'm a product minded full-stack engineer with 10+ years of experience building
web applications. I've been using React, Redux, Node.js, TypeScirpt, Postgres
stack for about 3 years now. I'm passionate about building useful / helpful
products using web technologies and love to work closely with product/design
teams. I also contribute to some of the OSS projects regularly. I've been
working remotely for an Australia based company for ~3 years now and starting
to look for my next challenge.

------
braunshizzle
Location: Niagara, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but open to travel)

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson) \-
[https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

------
olli101
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes to NYC for the right opportunity

LinkedIn: [https://bit.ly/31pAB8c](https://bit.ly/31pAB8c)

Email: shinerclay@gmail.com

\---

Hi there. I'm a product management and design leader with 20 years of
professional experience, researching, concepting, designing and launching
digital products for global audiences both here in the US and in the UK.
Previous companies include: AKQA, Amazon, AT&T, BBC, The Famous Group, Fox
News, Live Nation, and TriNet. That means CAC, ARPU and LTV as well as UX, VD,
IA and FYI, I'm OTT about UCD. TMI? Looking for full time positions doing
web/responsible/mobile for B2B or B2C.

Thanks for reading.

------
plumenator
Location: Singapore, want to move to Canada

(Vancouver preferably, but I'm open to other cities within Canada)

Remote: Is an option from April 2020

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, Haskell, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l1pxZRZ42jc4ZnIXDwSQGFdJM3c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l1pxZRZ42jc4ZnIXDwSQGFdJM3c2vrQ8/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/karthikravikanti/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karthikravikanti/)

Github: [https://github.com/plumenator](https://github.com/plumenator)

Email: karthik.ravikanti@gmail.com

------
ghirni

      Location: Minneapolis, US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Django, AWS, Terraform, Chef, Ansible, Ruby, C++, SQL, Security (OWASP), TCP/IP (and more, willing to learn new tools and methods)
      Résumé/CV: kalapathar.github.io/online-cv
      Email: kalopatthar@gmail.com

Currently a security engineer at NBC Sports, previously a Full stack developer
at Kipsu (startup in Minneapolis), studied Mathematics at Budapest Semester in
Mathematics. Graduated with CS and Maths Bachelor Degree.

Note: I would need a H1b transfer to work for another employer. I am willing
to relocate mostly East or West Coast.

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Techonologies: React / Next, Vue / Nuxt, Svelte / Sapper, Node / Express,
Django, Flask, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, Python, R, Julia, Quantitative Modeling,
Mathematics

Bio: Fullstack developer and machine learning researcher. I like building
prototypes. I'm known for my brutalist design work. Technical cofounder. Would
love to be involved with an early startup. Have managed data science teams.
Extremely calm and pleasant disposition. I like strange roles and weird
products. Let's work together!

Resume: Request at info@odomojuli.com

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Website: [https://odomojuli.com/](https://odomojuli.com/)

------
jorgemf

      Location: Spain
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: No right now
      Technologies: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, TensorFlow, Data Science, Python, Java, Kotlin,
      Résumé/CV: http://jorgemf.github.io/cv.pdf
      Email: (see CV)
    

I am a Deep Learning Researcher & Engineer. I started my career in Artificial
Intelligence with my degree in Computer Science Engineering, which I graduated
with first-class honors in 2006. I continued my education with a Ph.D. in
Artificial Intelligence and an MBA. I have worked mostly with startups from
San Francisco, London and Madrid. Only on remote roles since 2015.

------
nikkwong
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | YES Technologies: Fullstack JS, MVC (react, vue,
angular), Sql/NoSql, DevOps, functional programming, event streaming, pub-sub,
cloud engineering & deployment. Limited but growing experience in python and
machine learning. Really interested in roles involving the potential to grow
in these skills.

Resume: Started www.beaver.digital, interested in the area where design and
good code intersect. More info at www.nikkwong.com.

I'm a one man shop for creating attractive design oriented solutions to hard
digital problems. Interested in small teams where I can work on technologies
and skills beyond my current expertise.

Email: nikkwong0@gmail.com

------
TSiege

      Location: Brooklyn
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript, NodeJS, Ruby, AWS, GraphQL, Serverless, Redis, Postgres
      Resume/Email: https://bit.ly/2Sl2bzA
      Github: https://github.com/tsiege/
    
    

I'm a Senior Full Stack Engineer, with more emphasis in the Back End. I'm
coming up on six years of real experience planning, building, deploying, and
scaling production level features. Nothing makes me happier than well tested
and well written code. I'm actively interviewing and focusing my efforts on a
full time remote position.

------
speeder

      Location: São Paulo (state), Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, Lua, C++, C#, PHP, Git, lots of other stuff.
      Résumé/CV: http://coderofworlds.com/short-resume/ (not listed on resume: online marketing officer)
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com
    

I love low level work, want to learn even more, did some ASM for iOS in the
past, and if someone is willing to teach me how to do embedded C or ASM work,
I would love to learn. Trading also interests me.

My main education is as gamedev, and I do love making games, but anything that
is interesting as a game also interest me.

------
adhis394752
Location: New York,NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQLAlchemy, Terrform, Docker, AWS, JavaScript, some
React

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/TabbyO/gaudentia_orwa_r-
sum-_2020/blob/ma...](https://github.com/TabbyO/gaudentia_orwa_r-
sum-_2020/blob/master/Gaudentia_Orwa.pdf)

Email: adhis394752@gmail.com

About: Drawn to where I can bring structure to unstructured problems - did it
as an engineer, a solutions architect and now in startups.

Looking for a role where I can serve as an interface between engineering,
product teams and customers advising on all aspects of design and development.

Willing to do some development work as needed.

------
andreachimney

        Location: Italy
        Remote: Yes (exclusively)
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Rust, C++, Python, Pandas, Javascript, WebGL, Vue.js/Svelte
        Résumé/CV: Please ask via e-mail
        Email: andreaofthechimney@protonmail.com
    

I'm a software developer and quantitative portfolio manager with 10 years of
experience. I like working with statically typed, functionally-oriented
languages (Rust!) on full-stack applications (among these, financial software
with which I design, test and deploy trading strategies). I'm also experienced
in interactive 2D/3D graphics programming.

------
technics256

      Location: San Diego, CA & Munich Germany (in between both)
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React Native | DevOps | Terraform | Swift | NodeJS | AWS (all services) | React | Ansible | Docker | Kubernetes | Express | 
      Résumé/CV: lizcano dot dev
      Email: stephen at lizcano dot dev
    

Mobile expert in shipping production apps in healthcare environments for
physicians.

AWS expert (certified SA) in building HIPAA compliant applications for
physicians, and automating them in AWS with Terraform.

I'm rocket fuel for your business tech. I make difficult things easy and easy
things automated.

Currently taking on projects only.

------
maitland

      Location: Detroit, Michigan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, Typescript, Elixir, Rust, Python, WebGl, PyTorch, TensorFlow
      Résumé/CV: resume.listfold.com
      Email: iain@iainmaitland.com
    

Bio: Front-end focused full-stack developer with 4+ years experience,
currently building beta.steemit.com. Interested in continuing to lead teams
building applications for mobile / the web. Would also love to hear from
anyone who can offer me an opportunity developing my skills working in Rust or
Elixir and joining a team where I am challenged to learn and grow as an
engineer.

------
ViktorV
Location: EU / Hungary Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Node,
React, C, C++, ARM, 6lowpan, rpl, python, firebase, postgres etc.. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.emergence-engineering.com/cv/viktor](https://www.emergence-
engineering.com/cv/viktor) Email: viktor.vaczi.90@gmail.com

Web dev / Electrical engineer. Business oriented meaning that I don't like
projects where I only have to write code without any kind of feedback. I also
love mentoring. I've been programming since I was 10 years old, met with a lot
of technologies.

------
pricecomstock
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: Yes, but prefer in NYC

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Python, C#, Vue, React, HTML, CSS, SQL, Docker,
Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.pc.codes/price-comstock-
resume.pdf](https://resume.pc.codes/price-comstock-resume.pdf)

Graduated in Information Assurance in 2016. Over the years, I have become more
interested in software engineering and have worked on several side projects to
build up my development skills and am now seeking to pivot my career into
software engineering.

Full stack would be my preference, but I am open to most frontend or backend
positions that match my skillset.

Email: hirepricecomstock@gmail.com

------
r0b05
Full stack developer generalist with entrepreneurial attitude and excellent
communication skills. I am busy adding AI and Machine Learning with Python to
my skill-set. If you are looking for someone who is capable of handling any
component of the software stack, I'm your guy.

    
    
      Location: South Africa
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#/Java, Angular(Good)/React(upskilling), Javascript, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Python, Node, SQL, Cloud
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=158tUZL8n1RAYxB10k-OkKD_knmcQeJOu
      Email: rovashan@gmail.com

------
gglnx
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Vue, Node.js, Typescript, Next.js, Craft CMS, WordPress,
Design Systems

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dennismorhardt.de/wp-
content/uploads/sites/2/202...](https://www.dennismorhardt.de/wp-
content/uploads/sites/2/2020/02/2019-11-12-cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/gglnx](https://github.com/gglnx)

Email: info@dennismorhardt.de

Worked as project/team frontend lead before, currently freelancing. Looking
for jobs with opportunities for greenfield projects or/and team management.

------
torianne02

      Name: Victoria (Tori) Fluharty   
      Location: San Jose, Ca.
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, JavaScript (ES6+), 
        React.js, Redux, PostgreSQL, SQL, Heroku, HTML, CSS
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/12ZpcakUzNG47NgZ1E7bwL4ooLtTy72Bx/view?usp=sharing
      Email: victoria.fluharty@gmail.com
      Portfolio: http://www.toricodes.com/
      Blog: https://dev.to/torianne02
      LinkedIn: https://linkedin.com/in/victoria-fluharty-741129b4/

------
tristanmk

      Location: NYC metro
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Angular, React
      Résumé/CV: www.tmk.name
    

\-----------

My dream is to work for a non-profit, social impact organization, charity,
library, university, social research, government - I want to spend my working
life helping others.

I am a full-stack developer with internship experience. I am not married to
web development, I love learning and tackling challenges, so let me know what
you are working on and how I can help.

I am finishing my senior semester in university. I am looking for a full-time
opportunity starting in June.

------
madacoo
Location: Norfolk, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere inside UK

Technologies: Python (Flask), MySQL, SQLite3, JavaScript, HTML/CSS
(Bulma/Bootstrap)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/matthewdcooper/cv](https://github.com/matthewdcooper/cv)

Email: matthew {at} dcooper.co.uk

I'm looking for a Junior Web Developer position. I have a number of hobbyist
years in programming and these skills became useful in my previous role in
private education. I have a strong self-taught understanding in the
foundations of both front end and back end development and I am highly
motivated to learn more about this craft.

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Two person team, also available
individually Location: Pune, India

8+ years of experience developing, publishing Web and Mobile Apps,
Containerizing existing applications, performing cloud migrations to a cloud
provider of your choice from your current on-premise deployment.

Technologies: Python, Django, Celery, Scrapy, ReactJS, React Native, RabbitMQ,
Docker, RESTFful APIs, AWS, Azure, Postgres, GraphQL, C#, .NET

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
gbachik
Location: Murrieta, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS JavaScript/Node and related libraries

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gagebachik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gagebachik)

Email: gbachik@gmail.com

Hey! I’m a 26yo Dev who’s had a company make it to final round of YC
interviews, worked full time for startups, and done freelance for myself as
well as agencies so I’ve seen a bit of everything.

Spent the last 2yrs pursuing a self passion of mine that didn’t pan out and
now looking to get back into the field. Willing to do internships to get up to
speed with whatever stack is needed. Thanks!

------
itizidon

      Location: NY, USA
      Remote: Yes (Citizenship is USA)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, React, redux, Express.js, socket.io
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tCzRUgjPACV4FZg6th6eVF-2NQxnvpcR/view?usp=sharing
      Email:dng21@binghamton.edu
    

Hello, I have recently completed the coding bootcamp, Fullstack Academy. This
would be my first job transitioning from business to software engineering. I
am open to any opportunity since I have worked on many projects from back-end
to front-end.

------
AnMakc
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Negotiable

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Docker, NumPy, Redis, RabbitMQ, SQL (core, actual
list longer)

Resume/CV: [https://bit.ly/resume-max-sw-engineer](https://bit.ly/resume-max-
sw-engineer)

Email: makc.anufriev@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxim-
anufriev/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxim-anufriev/)

Experienced system software engineer and tech lead with a wide range of
knowledge, currently CTO at information security project. Looking for a Senior
Software Developer role with relocation.

------
austinthetaco
Location: Phoenix, AZ Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Node/Hapi/React/Redux/React-Native Résumé/CV: email if needed Email:
austin.west@gmail.com

I've been working in software for 6+ and IT for about 10. of those 6 years at
least 4+ of them have been using React + Redux and Node for the full 6. I've
worked on everything from high-volume grey-label shopping experiences to small
medical applications. I've lead teams and strongly enjoy mentoring. I've
recently completed a contract and am looking to find something more steady.

------
mikegreenberg

      ********
      Location: South Florida
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: (Recently) Golang, Docker, IPFS/libp2p, SQL, linux, git, Arduino/embedded systems, robotics, community/grassroots organizing (With earlier experience in Ruby and Rails, with enough experience in Javascript, C++, CSS/HTML to be productive.)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgreenberg/ (CV available)
      Email: mg at nobulb period com
      ********
    

_ _About_ _

Hi all. My name is Mike. I'm a disciplined software engineer with great
attention to detail and ability to grok complex systems. I enjoy working on
backend systems closer to the metal, but have experience up and down the
stack. If you have hard problems that can't afford cowboy approaches, I can
(independently, remotely, with a team, or with stakeholders) assess your
project (however unfocused) into productively delivered milestones which fit
into your overall business strategy.

In my most recent project, I spent 2+ years as Software Architect for
OpenBazaar coordinating a rapidly evolving codebase which did not have very
strong development opinions when I began. OpenBazaar is an open-source,
distributed, p2p marketplace which has a reference implementation that we
successfully use both on desktop (Electron) and mobile (gomobile + React
Native). Under the hood it runs on IPFS, SQLite, and glued together with
Golang.

Some of my super-powers include:

\- guiding a higher level of code quality from peers.

\- advising design decisions toward thoughtful, orthogonal, and maintainable
solutions.

\- writing and refining requirements for protocol-level behavior.

\- regurgitating technical specifications and documentation into functional
code.

\- filtering techno-babble into realistic, actionable expectations.

_ _Work sample_ _

My last two years of work are mostly public. You can find my commits, pull
request reviews, commentary, and created issues summarized at
[https://github.com/placer14](https://github.com/placer14) for further
research. Thanks for looking.

------
JustAPerson
Location: Boston

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Yes (NYC only)

Technologies: Rust (since 2014), C/C++, LLVM, performance engineering

Résumé/CV:
[https://jpriest.me/pdfs/jpriest_resume_spring_2020.pdf](https://jpriest.me/pdfs/jpriest_resume_spring_2020.pdf)

Email: jason@jpriest.me

GitHub: [https://github.com/JustAPerson/](https://github.com/JustAPerson/)

MIT '19 new grad* looking for work in backend / systems software development.
Passionate about anything performant. I tinker with compiler and operating
system development in my free time.

------
techBuddha19

      I have 3 years of experience in Python and Java but I don't want to tie myself to a specific language/framework. 

Lately I have been playing with golang. Specifically looking for research or
healthcare companies.

    
    
      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Big Yes ( I worked with distributed teams for 2 years)
      Willing to relocate: Seattle/Boulder/Denver
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Java, Spring Boot, Sql, 
                    little bit of javacript/html/css, docker 
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: sitaulabns@gmail.com

------
qntmfred
Looking for senior full-stack engineer or engineering/product leadership roles
(Engineering Manager, Director/VP of Engineering)

Happy to be hands-on for smaller teams or with larger teams to focus more on
product strategy, technology architecture and vision, team operational
excellence, organizational alignment, etc

    
    
      Location: Raleigh, NC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node.js, Python, .NET, Angular, React, AWS, Azure, DevOps, Architecture, Data engineering, ML
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kjwarner/

------
jumpjump
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue.js, Javascirpt / ES6, Vuex, Sass / CSS3, Cordova, Firebase,
Ruby, Ruby on Rails, SQL, Jest, Cypress, Webpack

Résumé/CV: I'm an experienced front-end developer that is currently enjoying
Vue.js. Ideally I'd like to work with Vue but I'm willing to work with any
stack. I also have experience doing full stack development using Ruby on Rails
and PHP. I'm experienced in working with startups in a fast pace environment.
I'm a self starter proficient in time management and task prioritizing.

Email: jmperkinsbiz -AT- gmail

------
cc-d

      Location: Tennessee/Remote
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: python, flask, perl, linux, git, sql, js, hmtl/css, php, web focused in general
      Email: ccarterdev@gmail.com
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/cc-d/scripts-and-static/blob/master/3RCnoRef.pdf
    

I'm not tied down to a particular technology stack. If you're willing to
allocate time for familiarization, or relocation, I'm open to just about
anything, with security orientated work being preferred.

------
ohmyglob55
Location: Zürich, Switzerland

Remote: unlikely

Willing to relocate: US (preferably NYC, but I'm flexible)

Technologies: C/C++, Python, Golang, bash, SQL, ML (PyData - pandas, sklearn &
co; TensorFlow, PyTorch), Apache Beam, Flask, Linux, Docker, basic web tech
and Java

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: <username>@gmail.com

Seasoned backend/ML developer, currently in Google Zürich (worked on some data
pipelines and now web ranking) looking for an H1B sponsor and relocation to
the US. This is surprisingly way more difficult today than cracking FAANG
interviews (being twice ACM ICPC finalist certainly helped me with the
latter)!

------
thelittlenag
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Scala, Akka, http4s, cats, PostgreSQL, React, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OJ4-OaUQCMx1W5_t3bVzg-
bwrgf...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OJ4-OaUQCMx1W5_t3bVzg-
bwrgfcMgJ1/view)

Email: _@markkegel.com

I'm looking for remote, or Dallas local, projects that are interesting and
leverage Scala. Most recently I was part of a Dallas-based startup where I
wrote and supported our entire tech stack. I enjoy working on hard problems
and writing resilient and reliable software.

------
angelcervera

       Location: European Union (EU)
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: No
       Technologies: Scala,AKKA,Spark,AWS,Docker,Linux
       Résumé/CV: http://www.acervera.com/docs/angelcervera_cv.pdf
       Email: angelcervera@silyan.com
       Website: http://www.acervera.com
       Github: https://github.com/angelcervera/
       LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/angelcervera/
       Stackoverflow: https://stackoverflow.com/users/248304/angelcervera

------
Arrrlex
Location: Berlin

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python (web development + NLP), server-side Swift, Scala, AWS,
Gitlab/Jenkins CI

CV: alexmck.com/files/cv.pdf

Email: hello@alexmck.com

Mathematics graduate with 4 years' experience as a software developer, looking
for a part-time Software / Data / ML Engineer role while I finish my masters
in CS.

Immediately productive in Python, I'm also demonstrably fast at learning new
tech stacks (e.g. Swift and Scala in my current role). I care deeply about
good software design, test-driven development, and having a product-first
mindset. Excellent communication skills.

------
jkwaters
Location: Currently Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes. Looking to relocate to Switzerland
(Basel, Zürich, etc) to be with fiancée.

Technologies: Java, Clojure, Python, .NET, C#, C, C++, JS (Node, Angular),
Docker

Résumé/CV: [http://jkwaters.codes/](http://jkwaters.codes/)

Email: jkwaters [at] gmail

I am a graduate from Carleton University with a Bachelor Computer Science. I
am currently working as a full stack developer using .NET and Oracle SQL.
During an internship I worked in a DevOps environment and it sparked passion
about DevOps culture.

------
gnaman
Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, Python, React, Angular, NodeJS, Typescript, Javascript,
Solidity, Ethereum Dapps and Contracts programming, along with some Java

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman)

Email: hn@namang.me

Resume: Get in touch

About: Full-time software engineer at a YC startup looking for part-time,
contract or freelance work. I enjoy working on backend systems with a penchant
for beautiful, functional and minimal frontends. Especially looking to work
with non-profits and NGOs.

------
damiller
Location: Missouri, USA

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Azure, PowerShell, Node.js, JavaScript, TypeScript, VueJS,
Docker, Linux, React, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daltonmiller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daltonmiller/)

Email: dalton@daltonmiller.me

I'm a experienced full-stack engineer with lots of CI/CD experience and a
focus on automation. I'm not tied to a specific stack because I can typically
pick up new ones quickly. I also enjoy working with and mentoring junior devs.

------
zonaib
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: .Net, Javascript, Angular, Node, SQL, MySQL

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/zonaib-
bokhari/32/808/8ba](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/zonaib-bokhari/32/808/8ba)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SCyJLj0XSp0UZt2xXRKziKjE6O...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SCyJLj0XSp0UZt2xXRKziKjE6Owdkj7m)

Email: zonaibshah {at} gmail {dot} com

Frontend Lead, Full stack developer, Masters in data science.

------
vstuart
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: NLP: natural language processing, graphical models, information
extraction, genetics, genomics, Linux, Bash, Python, PostgreSQL / PSQL, ...

Curriculum vitae:
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf)

Cover Letter:
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cl.pdf](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cl.pdf)

Email: mail@VictoriasJourney.com

------
dhogan
Location: Fort Wayne, Indiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaSript, Vue.js, SQL

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8scrmcu5146o8jw/DanHoganResume.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8scrmcu5146o8jw/DanHoganResume.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/)

Email: on résumé

5+ years of fullstack experience with a wide variety of languages and tech.
Would love the opportunity to specialize more in frontend.

------
startupfounder

        Location: New York, NY
    
        Remote: For the right opportunity
    
        Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity 
    
        Technologies:  React, Redux, Javascript ES6+, Typescript, Node, gRPC, AWS, Docker, Express, Webpack, SQL, NoSQL...
        
        Maintainer: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22049805 - Yodelay.io - is a browser based open source dev tool for testing gRPC services.
    
        Résumé/CV: https://www.jameshighsmith.com/
    
        Email: me@ the my domain

------
formalsystem
Role: Machine Learning Scientist, Software Engineer

Location: San Diego

Willing to Relocate: Yes (US, UK) - US citizen

Technologies: Machine Learning, Python, Tensorflow, Pytorch, Julia, C#, Unity,
AWS, Node, SQL

Skills: math, optimization, physics, graphics, design

Resume:
[https://www.overleaf.com/read/wkbttymdcmqt](https://www.overleaf.com/read/wkbttymdcmqt)

Personal site: robotoverlordmanual.com

Email: marksaroufim@gmail.com

Hi I’m Mark, I’m an Applied ML Scientist and Product Designer. I'm the founder
of yuri.ai where my goal is to make it really easy for game developers to
balance their games using Reinforcement Learning. I’m looking for a job
because the Lebanese banking system is collapsing and I’ll soon need income to
support my parents.

How I can help you:

I can write top notch documentation and can explain anything to anyone: My
book robotoverlordmanual.com is a visual and accessible robotics, ML and math
textbook with over 28000 monthly viewers. I’m very comfortable writing and
speaking.

I can manage your most complex projects: I was the BI lead when Microsoft was
selling its display ads business to AOL, I made sure Outlook AI efforts were
compliant. I’ve worked on projects with 100+ stakeholders and have
bootstrapped projects where I was the first engineer to 10 engineers.

I can turn your research into a product: I’ve done this with Yuri, I’ve done
this at Microsoft when I was working on a next gen email ranker and a part of
speech tagger and I’ve done this at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory when I
was setting up their computer security anomaly detection pipeline from scratch

I can setup your entire BI infrastructure and measure what matters: I’ve done
this for more than 10 teams at Microsoft. I will help you find and measure the
metrics that are most indicative of your product success.

I will also get along with your dev team: I have extensive science and
development experience and can tell the difference between realistic work and
sci-fi. I have extensive experience with tooling and research in BI, ML, RL
and game dev.

Please ask me questions!

------
nimeshneema
Location: Indore, India

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://nimeshneema.com](https://nimeshneema.com)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

I have worked as a software developer/lead for around a decade (mostly around
Apple Developer Ecosystem). I am looking for Technical Manager or Evangelist
role, where I can use my technology and communication skills to help craft and
further amazing products crafted keeping end user experience and good quality
in mind. I am open to discuss roles matching the description too.

------
dimm
Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

Hi, I'm Dimitri, a Front-end engineer specializing in React. I have experience
working on complex software system as a Software Engineer in the defense
industry.

------
jurnalanas
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Singapore, Ottawa (CA), Vancouver (CA)

Résumé: [https://www.jurnalanas.com/14012020-anas-
resume.pdf](https://www.jurnalanas.com/14012020-anas-resume.pdf)

Technologies: ES6+, React.js, GraphQL, Vue.js, Typescript, Node, HTML/CSS,
Webpack, REST API, and more.

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

I am a generalist front-end engineer with broad interest with over four years
of experience. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development and
Solution & Enterprise Architecture.

------
fdside
Location: Latvia, Riga

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes(United States)

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Elixir, Clojure, PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka, CI/CD,
Testing, Functional Programming, Microservices/Distributed systems, Software
architecture.

Participated in multiple 0->100 projects (lead/design). Experience in
finance/fintech domain.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-
murmanis-6267b9aa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-murmanis-6267b9aa/)

Email: fordarkside3370@gmail.com

------
23B1
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but happy to travel for the right role.

Technologies: Familiar with multiple verticals (finance, healthcare, B2B, B2C,
consumer product, IoT, consulting, salesforce, etc).

Résumé/CV: I can offer 12+ years of executive leadership experience and three
successful exits. Since 2014 I've won over $102M in net new revenue and
unlocked over $1Bn in capital investment. I am currently seeking growth roles
(sales, Chief Growth Officer (CGO), Chief Revenue Officer (CRO) in the NYC
area.

Email: seebeech@gmail.com

------
akash_bdj

      Location: Bangalore, India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, React, Golang, Ruby, SQL. I'm a pragmatic product engineer proficient with frontend engineering with some recent experience building Golang microservices as well. I'm looking for a role where I can grow as an overall engineer, frontend or backend.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://in.linkedin.com/in/akashbdj91
    
      Email: akashbdj@gmail.com

------
nikon
Location: Toronto, Canada from March 19, 2020

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Recent Kubernetes, Go (golang), Typescript (Node), Kafka,
Postgres, Cassandra, Elasticsearch.

Github: github.com/sjdweb

Email: sean@sjdev.co.uk

I'm relocating to Toronto, Canada in March (with open wp) and actively seeking
local or remote contract opportunities. I'm a seasoned senior developer with
team lead experience. I mainly work with distributed backend Node or Go
systems, and also have strong DevOps experience. Please reach out if you have
something in mind. Thanks!

------
pc86

        Location: Philadelphia, PA
        Remote: Yes (only)
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: .NET Framework / .NET Core, ASP.NET MVC, 
        ASP.NET Webforms, C#, VB / Visual Basic, JavaScript / VueJS, SQL Server, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, CQRS, DDD
        Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pcopley/
        Email: phillip.copley@gmail.com
    

At this time I am only interested in remote, part-time employment or
freelancing opportunities.

------
marlonzbl
Android Developer Looking for remote work.

Location: Philippines

Remote: Yes Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kotlin/Java Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/marlonzabala](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/marlonzabala)

Email: marlonzbl @ gmail

My Personal Apps on Google play:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Rapid+Develo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Rapid+Developers&hl=en)

Can show apps from my clients by email.

------
leonliang

      Location: Chicago
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Java, Scala, Javascript, C, C++, Database
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/leon-liang-229411123/
    
      Email: lsc at purdue.edu
    
      Graduating in May 2020 in Computer Science, internship experience in Java development, side project experience in building
     fun and scalable websites. 
      Looking forward to having a discussion (could be about anything)!

------
wendywu09
Location: San Francisco/Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

• Front-End: Javascript ES6, React, Redux, HTML5, CSS, Styled Components,
Webpack, Babel

• Back-End: Node.js, Express, Sequelize, MySQL, MongoDB, Mongoose, PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Nginx, Redis

• Other: Git, AWS, Docker, Mocha/Chai, Jest/Enzyme

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XclihWhJWoSl-6DYiZYgKqWJ3MT...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XclihWhJWoSl-6DYiZYgKqWJ3MTY6YT_/view?usp=sharing)

Email: wendy.wm.wu@gmail.com

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Technologies: various, will depend on a task

Email: a1@serendipia.email

======

I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you. The
areas I mostly work with are:

    
    
      * e-commerce
      * security
    
      * machine learning
      * marketing
    
      * web
    

======

My projects:
[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
StreamBright

      Location: Europe/DACH
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Terraform, Ansible, AWS, Athena, S3, RDS, Glue, Presto, Hive, Hadoop, Python, F#, Clojure  
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      Email: istvan @ lambdainsight . com
    

Working on the largest DWH migration in Europe, 5PB+ data, mostly with AWS
(learning GCP, Azure). Optimized DWHs: 10-40% year over year cost savings with
significant performance (query runtime) improvements.

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
laurieg
I'm a software engineer who has helped several local startups rapidly develop
prototypes and automate parts of their business process. I have a personal
interest in natural language processing and have developed a grammar checker
tool (think Grammarly) in the past. English and Japanese speaker.

Location: Fukuoka, Japan Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, inside Japan.
Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python, scrapy, React, Firebase, Email:
laurieinjapan [at] gmail.com

------
egovzz
Location: Monterrey, MX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: The last few years I've been working mostly with React,
AngularJS, Node.js, Firebase, AWS, SQL. Previously I worked with Python, C#
and a bit of Java. I'm very open to learn new technologies

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dDqyuF-
RLWLtEAdtIryQDT-E118...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dDqyuF-
RLWLtEAdtIryQDT-E118xVo2X/view?usp=sharing)

Email: egovzz@gmail.com

------
ddebernardy
Location: Currently France/Hungary

Remote: Ideally -- but not necessarily -- with a team that is mostly located
between US Central and India (i.e. Europe compatible).

Willing to relocate: Depends on the opportunity.

Technologies: Management, Marketing, Sales, Finance, Python (mostly Scrapy, a
bit of TensorFlow), Ruby (mostly scripting), PHP (~10 years), JS (~10 years),
CSS (~10 years), MySQL (~10 years), Postgres (~10 years, among the top
StackOverflow users), Network Engineering.

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: ddebernardy@gmail.com

------
nickyvanurk

      Location: The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node, GraphQL, React, JavaScript, Python, Ruby/Rails, C++, Rust is interesting, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Can rapidly learn new technologies
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickyvanurk/
      Email: info@nickyvanurk.com
    

Prefers back-end/full-stack development; Likes solving highly complex
problems; Passion for performance.

------
yoricm
Location: Valencia (Spain, Europe)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, Javascript, React, Docker, PHP, Composer, Git, Bash,
Linux, Python, C, PostgreSQL, MySQL, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV: [https://yoricm.com](https://yoricm.com)

Email: y [at] yoricm [dot] com

Fullstack Developer (10+ years of experience, CS Master Degree), I enjoy every
bit of technology. Loop forever: Learning; Sharing; Teaching; Creating; I
worked remotely full time for 2 years as a lead developer in my latest job.

------
secondspass

      Location: Blacksburg, VA/anywhere
      Remote: No preference
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Docker
      Email and Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QcH6__hZ5mpHFWexfmC8hqh3yKLTAZnZ/view?usp=sharing
      Website: www.secondspass.org
    

Looking for full-time positions for August or after following my graduation
from Virginia Tech. Looking for platform building, devops types of roles.

------
danieldbird
I am looking for a job in tech, it can be any position.

I would love the opportunity to work and collaborate with others.

Even on side projects.

Feel free to contact me.

Thanks and all the best.

\----------------------------------------------------------

Location: New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HMTL, CSS, Javascript, Node, Webpack, Photoshop

Github: [https://github.com/danieldbird](https://github.com/danieldbird)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/danieldbird](https://codepen.io/danieldbird)

Email: danieldbird@gmail.com

------
spadgeaki
Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native, Android (Java, Kotlin), Swift, Docker,
Azure, AWS, Debian, C++, former game dev (5y), backend dev (10y)

Résumé/CV: [https://oone.cz/](https://oone.cz/) \- we worked together for 7
years for single company, in November 2019 our team went solo, this month we
are finishing React Native app for fintech startup and we are looking for what
to do next

Email: lukas@oone.cz

------
Frank3K
Location: Eindhoven, the Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#/.NET, SQL Server, TypeScript, ES6, SCSS, Angular(JS), Vue.js,
some Node.js

Résumé/CV: upon request.

Email: Frank3K at gmx.net

GitHub: [https://github.com/Frank3K](https://github.com/Frank3K)

About: Full-stack developer with the focus on front-end development. Co-
founder / front-end developer in a former startup where we created a system
for feedback on multimedia productions (think Vimeo review tools).

------
rusye
Location: Portland, OR Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (going to be in Charlotte, NC the week of February
10th)

Technologies:

\--MongoDb, Express, React, Node (MERN), PostgeSQL, JavaScript, NoSQL, SQL,
HTML, CSS

\--Going to Learn GraphQL next

Résumé:
[https://www.russcodes.com/russ_codes_resume.pdf](https://www.russcodes.com/russ_codes_resume.pdf)

Email: russ [at] russcodes.com

About Me: I'm a full-stack developer that is looking for a position as a
software developer or a full-stack developer

------
kumarmd
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ml/data science. I have 5+ years of
experience building web apps, scaling backends on AWS, data science, and
machine learning. Resume available on request

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
rement
Location: Virginia Beach, VA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Ruby, JavaScript, PHP, Docker, Web

Résumé/CV:
[https://tuckerchapman.com/resume](https://tuckerchapman.com/resume)

Email: tucker.r.chapman@gmail.com

Software Engineer with a demonstrated history of working in the internet
industry. Open Source enthusiast that is passionate about building web
applications that are enjoyable to use, easy to maintain, and provide value to
end users.

------
2mylesaway
Location: Reston, VA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: IT,
web and mobile software development Résumé/CV:
[http://resume.myles.works](http://resume.myles.works) Email: contact me @
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mylescrouther/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mylescrouther/)

------
EllipticCurve
Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: Maybe, not ideal

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Go, Python (+ many more), OpenGL, Computergraphics,
GPGPU, algorithm development (Currently working on Radar
clustering/classification)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/MauriceGit/Organisation/blob/master/proje...](https://github.com/MauriceGit/Organisation/blob/master/projects.pdf)

Email: hn_hired@tollmien.de

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Willing to relocate: only with whole family

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote contract opportunities as a senior developer, teamlead,
part-time or full-time CTO, trainer, mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
pythonbase

      Location: Karachi, Pakistan
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python (Flask, Django), SQL, Web Scraping
     
      Résumé/CV:https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/kashaziz
    

I am available for full-time or part-time positions that involve API based
back-end development, web scraping and data manipulation.

------
jquast
Location: Santa Cruz, CA

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: For good offer

Technologies: Python & Linux (19 & 23 yrs)

Resume: [https://jeffquast.com/resume-
jquast.pdf](https://jeffquast.com/resume-jquast.pdf)

Email: contact@jeffquast.com

I developed the flight data recorder and telemetry systems for Joby Aviation's
eVTOL aircraft. I maintain and have contributed to many top-100 python
projects. Looking for a new opportunity, please do not hesitate to write!

------
jurgenwerk
Location: Ljubljana, Slovenia

Remote: Yes (working remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ember.js, Ruby on Rails, Elixir

Blog: [https://codeandtechno.com](https://codeandtechno.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jurglic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jurglic/)

Email: matic@jurglic.si

Experienced full stack web developer looking for new opportunities. Excellent
communicator. Able to lead teams.

------
tbojanin
Currently 1 year out of college. Looking to relocate to west/east coast or EU
to be closer to family. Have dual USA & EU citizenship.

Location: Midwest

Remote: yes

Willing to Relocate: yes

Technologies: swift, objc, java, python, Kafka, MQ

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mhcFoUrK3E3VCQbPDT161jnr7cS...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mhcFoUrK3E3VCQbPDT161jnr7cSUEGNY/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: tbojanin at gmail dot com

------
jafarlihi
Location: Baku, Azerbaijan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Go, Linux, Bash, JavaScript, TypeScript, Angular 2+,
Vue.js, Node.js/Express, Docker, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/jafarlihi/resume/blob/master/CV-
HikmatJaf...](https://github.com/jafarlihi/resume/blob/master/CV-
HikmatJafarli-20200102.pdf)

Email: jafarlihi@gmail.com

------
soner_cirit

      Location: Ankara, Turkey
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes if I like the location
      Technologies: Elixir, TypeScript - JavaScript - Node.js, Python, Golang, Java, GraphQL, Linux, Cloud Services, Selenium - Appium, Git - Git LFS
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SwyhEFKQHVQ93mABFKE0aCoBip8RWykn
      Email: sonercirit@gmail.com

------
luanmuniz
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Javascript(10+y), Node.js (7+y), React.js (6+y), Serverless
(2+y), Postgres, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/luanmuniz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luanmuniz/)

Github: [https://github.com/luanmuniz](https://github.com/luanmuniz)

Email: luan [at] luanmuniz.com.br

------
jwenta123
Location: CT, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React + Redux, CSS Modules, Sass, Javascript, ES6+, HTML,
Firebase

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/31UJHdq](https://bit.ly/31UJHdq)

Email: jwenta123(at)gmail(dot)com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jwenta123/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jwenta123/)

Looking for a Junior Front-end position.

------
bifrost
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Network Engineering, Datacenters, Security, FreeBSD/Linux,
Python, Salt, DevOps, AWS/Azure, PostgreSQL, redis

Résumé/CV: [http://www.minions.com/resume/](http://www.minions.com/resume/)

Email: tsparks AT minions dot com

\---

Shelving my startup idea after working on it fulltime for 10 months. Looking
to get back into an IC role. Willing to consult or be a FTE.

------
gopstopushka
Location: Frankfurt, Germany, Europe Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: depends
Technologies: cloud computing, open-source Email: miketcb+hn at gmail.com

good colleague, phd in computer science, 15 years international work
experience

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-michael-
zinovjev-11b48b59/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-michael-zinovjev-11b48b59/)

------
feep

      Location: San Luis Obispo, CA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Mostly Python, 20 years
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: feepish at gmail
    

Looking for automated testing/QA position. Language/framework/toolkit not
important. If the testing tools are fun, I'll give it a shot. Contact me, I'll
send a cover letter and resume.

thanks, rusty

------
squashy
Location: Europe, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Angular7, ReactJS, Redux,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, GraphQL, Rest APIs, GIT, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes,
AWS

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
imwally
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, JS, HTML/CSS, Drupal/PHP, Git, UNIX

Résumé/CV: [https://wallyjones.com](https://wallyjones.com) /
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz312s4acwlaigf/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz312s4acwlaigf/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: wally@wallyjones.com

------
mjgs
Location: Currently South East Asia (UTC+7)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely.

\- Built a link curation cloud/SAAS web application that is fault tolerant,
load balanced, scalable, secure, can run on any standard linux VPS and costs
around $20 per month

\- Part of the team that built a hybrid cloud/SAAS file delivery solution that
grew rapidly in popularity to service 25 000 businesses and 400 000 customers
worldwide

\- Architected and built file ingest and processing solutions for
ProsiebenSat, Canal Plus, Chellomedia, Swiss Television, Media City UK, BSkyB,
and Discovery Channel, enabling massive increase in the amount of data that
could be processed, in the case of Discovery Channel throughput of their VOD
platform increased by 1000% with no additional staff

\- Created a simple I/O tracking system for a film post production company
that quadrupled the processing capability while massively reducing the amount
of delivery errors

\- Created a training program for artists, engineers and producers at a film
visual effects company enabling teams to scale with minimal impact

I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract work, and currently available
for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
birbcoon
Location: Savannah, Georgia, USA

    
    
      Remote: Would prefer but not required
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Node.JS, Javascript, MySQL, UNIX, Java, Python
    
      Résumé/CV: An undergrad student graduating May 2020 with only a basic programming co-op position at Packaging Corp of America. Will provide more details over email
    
      Email: russellandy98@gmail.com

------
comoMagna
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes (I am flexible)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/HTML/CSS, TypeScript, React, Node.js, Java, C, C++,
Swift (iOS), AWS, GCP, Git, Python, SQL, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [https://www.osmanhajiyev.com/websiteDocuments/Osman-
Hajiyev-...](https://www.osmanhajiyev.com/websiteDocuments/Osman-Hajiyev-
Resume.pdf)

Email: osman.hajiyev@gmail.com

------
tzatziki
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: React, Angular, TypeScript, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Python, Scala,
AWS, FireBase, Elm, C++, Vim, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://michaelnicolaou.com/resume](https://michaelnicolaou.com/resume)

Email: michael.nicolaou@protonmail.com

Website: [https://michaelnicolaou.com](https://michaelnicolaou.com)

~~~
benburleson
Your site cert is for the wrong domain, fyi

~~~
tzatziki
Thank you. I'm currently in the process of trying to get the Domain name
verified using the DNS TXT record.

------
robertmshad
Location: Boiling Springs, SC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Depends on
location Technologies: Full stack with emphasis on backend Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=11MlElz7miReepBEs6OIBlRKmG4...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=11MlElz7miReepBEs6OIBlRKmG4tt9O5T)
Email: robertmshad@googlemail.com

------
arthur-st
Location: Riga, Latvia (UTC+2 with DST).

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to select European countries or AUS/CAN/NZ.

Languages: R, Python, and SQL commercially. Some Scala awareness.

Technologies: Unix, Docker, Tableau, KNIME, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Excel.

Résumé/CV: Data scientist, worked as data science team lead for a fintech.
Full-stack generalist with a knack for business. Details over email.

Email: arthur_st {on] fastmail /full stop) com

------
JCrandell
Location: United States

Remote: Only considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
crandell-922530a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/)

Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com

Again, I am ONLY considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

------
robbyoconnor
Location: New York, NY (open to Jersey City/Hoboken)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Ansible, Docker, Python, Ruby (Mostly looking for devops-ish
side of things), learning AWS and can find my way around with documentation.

Résumé/CV:
[https://robbyoconnor.us/resume/resume.pdf](https://robbyoconnor.us/resume/resume.pdf)

Email: robby.oconnor+hackernews@gmail.com

------
jonrjohnson
Location: Phoenix, AZ (currently) moving to Milwaukee, WI in the summer

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Angular, NodeJS, JS, MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, HTML, Git

GitHub: jonjohnson34

Email: jr2034@gmail.com

I am a long time IT Systems Analyst leading, and improving IT projects, while
communicating in between the business side, and the technical team. Looking
for a remote work either as a database developer, or back-end NodeJS
developer.

------
SlySherZ
Location: Portugal

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript (Node), C/C++, Ruby, Rust, Elixir, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/slysherz/slysherz.github.io/blob/master/d...](https://github.com/slysherz/slysherz.github.io/blob/master/diogo-
ribeiro-resume.pdf)

Email: slysherz@gmail.com

Generalist software engineer with strong math skills.

------
vishalok12
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Golang, React.js, Redux, TypeScript, Postgres, Redis,
AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aLYZ-
Yf35XuqnIpSlE2eMmQE0wS...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aLYZ-
Yf35XuqnIpSlE2eMmQE0wSd6csJ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: vishal<dot>rgiit<at>gmail<dot>com

------
joshmanders
Location: Dubuque, Iowa, USA

Remote: Required, but willing to travel periodically.

Willing to relocate: Can't due to responsibilities.

Technologies: Node.js, React, React-Native, GraphQL, Vue, TypeScript,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Microservices, Kubernetes.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

More Info: [https://full.snack.dev/for-hire](https://full.snack.dev/for-hire)

------
prithsr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS. Currently learning: R, Python, JavaScript

Résume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/prithvi-
rakhyani-367075b2/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prithvi-rakhyani-367075b2/)
(or available upon request)

Email: priths@me.com

About: Recent graduate - low technical experience, but very motivated.

------
greedy
Location: Moscow/Russia

Remote: Negotiable

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Symfony, Laravel, SQL, TDD, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: By request

Email: greedy.ivan@gmail.com

I'm a back-end web developer with more than 10 years of experience. APIs,
integrations, services, performance, bug fixes and many more. I have
experience with Node.js and mentoring and leading Vue.js developers. Taking
part in Open Source contributing.

------
fishbone
Location: South East US

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: 15 years of full stack web development - Go, Node, C#, Vue,
React, SQL, Azure, GCP and many others

Resume: upon request

GitHub: [https://github.com/freeman-g](https://github.com/freeman-g)

Email: googerb at gmail

Certified Scrum Product Owner

Certified Open Group IT Specialist

Vue Docs Contributor

NOLS (National Outdoor Leadership School) Alumni

Willing to build you a sample project

Interested in a 30 hour, highly productive week

Thank you!

------
thechatterjee
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Erlang, or any other functional programming language

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LzvpADGIQkm9PN2WI-pxS-
dd...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LzvpADGIQkm9PN2WI-pxS-
ddS9nDGlf39sZ4i1ufax0/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: trishachatterjee2009@gmail.com

------
eaandkw
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes for the right opportunity

Technologies: Windows, Linux, BSD, Cisco IOS, Comptia Sec+ and a lot of other
security tools.

Education: BSc in Information Systems Security with concentration in
Enterprise security.

Resume/CV: Looking for an entry level network engineer or information security
analyst position. Have current security clearance.

Email: eaandkw@yahoo.com

------
rplevy
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Open to Remote or Local

Willing to relocate: most likely no

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Node.js, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FOqegZEXraugbl4eL7Gl0uuEnYZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FOqegZEXraugbl4eL7Gl0uuEnYZpx-k-/view?usp=sharing)

Email: rplevy at gmail

------
flackshack
Location: Sioux Falls, South Dakota

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: malware analysis using data science (Python, R, Octave), reverse
engineering (ROP/OOP w/ Ghidra, IDA, Radare2), incident response and SIEM
(LR/Splunk/Kibana), and hardware hacking using JTAG/UART

Resume/CV: shorturl.at/czAGX (PDF)

Email: jobs@micahflack.com

Please send only State or Federal work opportunities

------
FailMore
HUNGRY JUNIOR/MEDIUM DEVELOPER SEEKS PASSIONATE DEV TEAM

Location: London or Lisbon

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Jquery, HTML, css, sass, less
(a little bit of Angular)

Resume:

 __ _Education_ __

Full Stack Development Bootcamp | Msc Psychology | BSc Economics

 __ _Career History_ __

User, Revenue and Margin Growth | Venture Capital Investment Analyst | Founder

Email: eichler [dot] summers [at] gmail [dot] com

------
hbmalik88
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (to CA, WA)

Technologies: JS/React, Ruby/Rails, Solidity, Node

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6bp4WzSDfUlYlJCb2tJV213amR...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6bp4WzSDfUlYlJCb2tJV213amR6VUNyaEt3Vm4zR29HRWpR/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hbmalik88@gmail.com

------
corvos

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: To Seattle or Southern California
      Technologies: Backend, Fullstack, Node, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LlBjGcNsbanTxRmybTicfEAEP4nShIFc/view
      Email: inathan.m@gmail.com

------
hegemeister

      Location: Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP, Linux, Docker, 'DevOps' 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.xing.com/profile/Marc_Hegemeister
      Email: hacker@teuz.de
      Languages: English & German 
      I am willing to learn a new language.

------
flowcont
Location: Tokyo (Relocating soon to Madrid)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Scala, Clojure, Spark, Kafka, Hadoop (HDFS, Hive, HBase...).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorge-s%C3%A1nchez-99691724/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorge-s%C3%A1nchez-99691724/)

Email: jorgesg1986 at gmail

------
averd_redoc
Location: Hyderabad, India Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Perl, Javascript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aditya-
verma-72282a113/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aditya-verma-72282a113/)

Email: adityaverma14@gmail.com

Full stack developer looking for new challenging problems

------
salticids

      Location: California
      Remote: Either/Or
      Willing to relocate: I insist
      Technologies: Hardware! Power/embedded primarily. Also C/C++ (especially for embedded systems), Python
      Résumé/CV: http://graylab.org/doc/resume_ua.pdf
      Email: gray@graylab.org

------
miles_matthias

      Location: Colorado
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: GCP/AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, Istio, Spinnaker, Bazel, Ruby/Rails, Java, iOS, Android
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/milesmatthias, hiremiles.com
      Email: miles@hiremiles.com

------
robyates
Location: boston, ma; new york, ny; washington, dc

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, but east coast or midwest preferred

Technologies: java, c++, c#, ruby on rails, some python, a bit of r

Résumé/CV:
[https://robertjyates.com/RobertYatesResume.pdf](https://robertjyates.com/RobertYatesResume.pdf)

Email: see profile

------
TeMPOraL

      Location: Kraków area, Poland
      Remote: Yes please!
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C++, Java, Common Lisp, Clojure, Erlang,
                   Neo4J, PostgreSQL, reactive programming
      Résumé/CV: http://jacek.zlydach.pl/cv.pdf
      Email: hn_work@jacek.zlydach.pl

------
simplecto
Location: Stockholm, Sweden Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python, Django, Docker, Azure Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/heysamtexas/](https://linkedin.com/in/heysamtexas/)
Email: sam at simplecto.com

------
luord
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Depends on the project and country.

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
fnanni
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning, Reinforcement Learning, Tensorflow, Python,
Solidity

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/federico-
nanni-89301082/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/federico-nanni-89301082/)

Email: fede_n91@hotmail.com

------
tomklein
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, SF/NYC

Technologies: NodeJS, Python, PHP, Apache/NGINX, GCP/AWS, SQL/NoSQL,
HTML/CSS/JS, Go/Java, more

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/tom-klein](https://linkedin.com/in/tom-
klein)

Email: tom@kleinholding.com

------
techj
Location: Washington DC metro area

Remote: Yes or local

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Linux, MySQL, Pandas/numpy, Selenium,
Ansible/Bash

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: dctechj at gmail

Welcome to contact with projects and offers; we can discuss if a project or
role is a good fit.

Open to web development, data engineering, or other roles.

------
grrmode
Location: Boiling Springs, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on location

Technologies: Full stack with emphasis on backend

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=11MlElz7miReepBEs6OIBlRKmG4...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=11MlElz7miReepBEs6OIBlRKmG4tt9O5T)

Email: robertmshad@googlemail.com

------
Dylan_dpc
Location: Berlin Remote: depends Willing to reloc: no Technologies: rust
Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylan-
dpc-50794570](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylan-dpc-50794570) Email:
dylan.dpc@gmail.com

------
ska80

      Location: Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Europe or North America)
      Technologies: C, Java, JavaScript, Common Lisp, Erlang,
          PostgreSQL, Redis, full-stack, systems programming
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: kamils80@gmail.com

------
jayfk
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Docker, Django, Flask, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Electron, Serverless

CV: [https://gebauer.dev](https://gebauer.dev)

Email: jannis@gebauer.dev

————

I’m good at turning ideas into useable products. Full stack. Taking contract
work for payment/equity.

------
senderista
Location: Seattle area

Remote: Yes, or onsite in Seattle area, or both

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Java, Python, SQL, Linux, Git, AWS, PostgreSQL, Redis

GitHub: [https://github.com/senderista](https://github.com/senderista)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tobinbaker/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tobinbaker/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ypsf998y2kysv3g/TobinBaker_Resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ypsf998y2kysv3g/TobinBaker_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: tobin.d.baker@gmail.com

I'm an experienced backend engineer who's worked on distributed systems at
large scale in both industry and academia, including at AWS and the University
of Washington Database Group. I'm mostly language-agnostic but have recently
developed an affinity for Rust and would enjoy an opportunity to use it at
work. I enjoy mining the academic literature for algorithms and data
structures that could be useful in industry: a couple examples are my projects
[https://github.com/senderista/rotated-array-
set](https://github.com/senderista/rotated-array-set) and
[https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-
benchmarks](https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-benchmarks), which
implement and benchmark little-known but promising papers from 1979 (Munro's
2-level rotated array) and 1973 (Knuth's bidirectional linear probing)
respectively. Particular academic areas of interest include streaming and
sketching algorithms, hash tables, and succinct data structures. I also have
considerable experience in DevOps/cloud deployment, including both on AWS and
inside AWS itself. Here are docs for an Ansible-based cloud deployment tool I
wrote for the University of Washington's Myria distributed OLAP database:
[http://myria.cs.washington.edu/docs/myria-
ec2](http://myria.cs.washington.edu/docs/myria-ec2).

I am particularly interested in technically challenging projects which
tangibly improve the lives of their users, and in working environments which
foster learning, collaboration, empathy, and inclusion. I would appreciate the
opportunity to work remotely at least 1-2 days/week.

------
sumitjami

      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. etc
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive)
      Email: in resume

------
hlve

      Location: Northeastern Massachusetts, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, React, Nodejs.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jboutin/
      Email: jboutin@rockdown.net

------
camilogiraldo
Location: Medellín, Col Remote: YES - Experienced Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: React/redux, Angular, NGRX, node.js, bootstrap/tailwindcss,
HTML/CCSS, es6/typescript,GIT

Résumé/CV: camilogiraldo.co -linkedin.com/in/camilogiraldo91/

Email: camilogiraldo91@gmail.com

------
ragelink

      Location: San Jose, Costa Rica
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes for the right opportunity
      Technologies: Devops/SRE, Terraform, Ansible, Python, AWS, GCP
      Résumé/CV:  https://leomata.com/
      Email: leo@leomata.com

------
maxxgrok
Baltimore, MD

Remote: Yes. Willing to Relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Solidity, Truffle, Web3.js, React.js, Postgresql, SQL, HTML,
CSS, Javascript, Ruby, Git

Resume: Full stack and blockchain engineer, worked as solo founder at social
impact tech startups. Looking to join a team. Details over email.

Email: max@maxgrok.com

------
tfolbrecht
Down for anything.

Location: Florida, USA

Remote: sure!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, AWS (certified) Python, JavaScript, Node, DevOps,
Hashicorp Products

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tfolbrecht](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tfolbrecht)

Email: tfolbrecht@gmail.com

------
g0rdan
I have over 5 years of mobile dev experience for iOS and Android.

Location: Greater New York City Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Flutter / Xamarin / Kotlin

Résumé/CV: [http://g0rdan.com/cv/](http://g0rdan.com/cv/)

Email: gordinds.job [at] gmail [dot] com

------
blaisehorvath

      Location: Budapest (EU)
      Remote: Remote only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Node.js, React
      Résumé/CV: https://emergence-engineering.com/cv/balazs
      Email: balazs.horvath@emergence-engineering.com

------
lowdownmoon
Location: Raleigh, NC Remote: Preference Willing to Relocate: Yes Tech:
Markdown, GitHub, XML editors, Wordpress Resume: On request Email:
wyatthbond@gmail.com

I’m a UX writer with additional experience in Technical and Product writing.
B2B exp. as well as SaaS.

------
tareqak
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA till end of February 2020 - Toronto, Canada
afterwards

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, TypeScript, GraphQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.tareqak.com](https://www.tareqak.com)

Email: tareqakhandaker AT gmail DOT COM

------
tuckerpo

      Location: New York (upstate)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Embedded C, C++, OS fundamentals, embedded, networking, Python, VHDL/Verilog
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: tuckerpo@buffalo.edu

------
danielfriedman
Location: New York, NY Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes (SF or Bay Area
preferably) Technologies: Python, AWS, Spark, Airflow, Docker, Terraform, SQL,
Pandas, Matplotlib Resume: dfrieds.com/about Email: dan @ website name above

------
DreamScatter
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: Yes

Relocate: depends

Tech: Julia, Fortran, Matlab, Python, Ansys, Computational Math, Geometric
Algebra

Resume: [https://github.com/chakravala](https://github.com/chakravala)

Email: leave a comment and i might give you my email address

------
wombat21
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes, especially to Denver or West Coast

Technologies: Python, SQL, JIRA, Confluence, people skills

Résumé/CV: available upon request

Email:deepak (dot) vangala (at) gmail

4+ years as an IT BA in fintech, seeking similar roles or junior product
management roles in any industry

------
poonamjd
Location:India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Typescript,
AngularJS, ReactJS, NodeJS, Pixi, PHP, HTML5, JavaScript, jQuery Résumé/CV:
Contact via Email Email: poonam.smiles@gmail.com

------
methou
Location: PR China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES!

Technologies: DevOps, CI/CD, MATLAB, Python, Go

CV: available on request

Email: hi@qzhou.dev

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/quanz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/quanz/)

------
gghosh
Location: San Diego, Orange County, Los Angeles and Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, Python with Flask, PHP using Laravel, Swift & iOS
development

Interested in web and app development and devops/scaling on AWS. Resume
available on request

Email: gghosh@fastmail.com

------
infosecrole
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes or local to Toronto

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: Security & Privacy Research, Security Architecture, BSD,
Linux

Website: [https://www.info-sec.ca](https://www.info-sec.ca)

Email: hn2020 AT info-sec.ca

------
gb4j

      Location: Bangalore, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, Microservices, DDD, CQRS, SQL Server
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: gaba4j at jeemail

------
jdullagh

      Location: Southern California
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails React/Redux 
      Résumé/CV: Email for resume
      Email: admin@knucks.io

------
dizzystar
Location: los angeles

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python, clojure, postgresql, pl/pgsql, mysql, linux

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
dlegs
Location: NYC / Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: General security, pentesting, threat modeling.

WebApp, mobile, infrastructure, hardware.

Résumé/CV: [https://dylan.legg.io](https://dylan.legg.io)

Email: dylan@legg.io

------
supr_strudl
Location: Europe (EU)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, TypeScript, JavaScript, Django, AngularJS, Vue.js,
Docker, Scrapy

Résumé/CV: [https://your-remote.dev](https://your-remote.dev)

Email: see CV

------
millettjon

      Location: Puerto Varas, Chile (GMT-3)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Clojure, Java, Ruby, Perl, Bash
      Résumé/CV: TBD
      Email: jon@millett.net

------
qoutland_1
\---QUIN OUTLAND---

Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Okay

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Docker, Kubernetes, Python, JavaScript, AWS/GCP

Résumé/CV: [https://quinoutland.com](https://quinoutland.com)

Email: qoutland@gmail.com

------
cel
Location: New York, NY

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Node.js, C, Linux

Résumé:
[https://celehner.com/resume-2020.pdf](https://celehner.com/resume-2020.pdf)

Email: see profile

------
JJDeviloper

         Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA
         Remote: Available
         Willing to relocate: Yes, prefer USA, Canada, or Europe
         Technologies: 
              Languages: Java/Kotlin/Scala/Clojure, Python, Ruby, C/C++, Objective-C/Swift, C#/F#, ES6/TypeScript/VB.NET, Rust,
                         PHP, BASIC, Erlang/Elixir, Julia, FORTRAN, COBOL, HTML, SQL, CSS, SCSS, LESS, SASS, XHTML, XML, JSON,
                         HTTP/IP Web API, SOAP, Bash, Z Shell, PowerShell, VBScript, VBA, CoffeeScript, LISP/Hy/Scheme, Lua, 
                         MEL, MAXScript, MATLAB, ActionScript, Go, QBASIC, TI-BASIC, Smalltalk, Squeak, x86, ARM, Verilog, VHDL,
                         R, Dart
              Front-End: Angular, jQuery, Bootstrap, Vue, Ember, Express, Backbone, Underscore, Wix
              Back-End: Node.js, Play, Akka, Kafka, Spring, Finatra, Storm, Spark, Hadoop, Rails, Django, Flask, Actix, .NET,
                        .NET Core, Phoenix, Vapor, Laravel, Drupal, JSPs, Azure, Google Cloud Platform, AWS, Heroku, Kubernetes,
                        Docker, Vagrant, Git, phpMyAdmin, Dreamweaver
              Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, SQL Server, Access, MariaDB, MongoDB, NoSQL, CouchDB, HBase
              Mobile: Android, iOS
              Game Engines: Unity, Unreal, Roblox, Source, CryEngine, Amazon Lumberyard, Pygame, Phaser, PlayCanvas, LÖVE, 
                            GameMaker Studio
              APIs: Boost, Vulkan, OpenGL, WebGL, Numpy, pandas, matplotlib, Twitter, SoundCloud, Spotify, Discord, Google Maps
              Methods: REST, Reactive, Agile, Cascading, CRUD, Full Stack, OOP, Functional, Procedural, Declarative
              Desktop Operating Systems: Windows, Mac, Chrome OS, Linux/UNIX
              Other Skills: Artificial Intelligence, Mathematics, Physics, Engineering Materials, Chemistry, Game Mechanics, 
                            Circuits, Algorithms, Compilers, Game Creation/Design, Concept Art, 2D and 3D Asset Creation, Audio,
                            Robotics, Animation, Digital Photography, Texturing, Graphics, Management, Leadership, Accounting
         Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/JJ_Reibel
         Email: jj.f.reibel@gmail.com
         Objective:  Seeking industry experience as a Software Engineer.
         Work Authorization: US Citizen, EU Citizen
         Education: Bachelors, with some graduate study, multiple other college degrees and certificates
         Experience: Over thirty years of independent experience, and publishing mobile apps since 2014
         Current Projects: Full stack app, native mobile apps, large scale Unity game, a new programming language, 
                           a Node.js database library
         LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jj-reibel/
         Spoken Languages: English, French, Spanish

------
rossboss
location: Atlanta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Angular, Vue, C#, Python, SQL,
Terraform, Athena, DynamoDB.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/)
(email for additional info)

Email: ross.palmer.dev@gmail.com

looking for fun and exciting projects!

------
amourav
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Languages: Python, MATLAB, Fortan, (some experience: shell scripting, C++)

\- Packages: NumPy, SciPy, sklearn, Pandas, Keras, Tensorflow, …

\- Other: Git, (some experience: Docker, SQL)

Resume/CV: send me a message via email or LinkedIn:
www.linkedin.com/in/amourav

Email: andrei@amourav.com

Portfolio: [https://github.com/amourav](https://github.com/amourav)

Background: BSc (physics), MSc (medical biophysics – thesis: MRI + ML)

Some Interests: Computer Vision, NLP, Medical Image Analysis, Biomedical
Signal Processing …

I’ve recently completed my MSc in Medical Biophysics at the University of
Toronto where I applied state of the art computer vision methods for
automating aspects of radiology workflow. My graduate work focused on the
development of deep learning methods for automated brain tumour segmentation
and more classical machine learning techniques for prediction of patient
response to radiotherapy from MRI data. In my most recent contract work, I
worked with satellite data for agricultural analysis.

TLDR: Recent graduate with some industry experience looking for a full/part-
time data scientist / machine learning developer position.

Thanks for reading. Shoot me an email if you want to chat :)

------
ITBA
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: IT Ops/Strategy, PM, M&A, EDI, ERP, SAP, Azure/AWS, HCI,
Virtualization, IaaS/PaaS, SD-WAN, InfoSec/Compliance (GDPR, ISO27001, SOX,
PCI), Telephony, Asset Management, Enterprise Wireless

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wasiahmed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wasiahmed/)

Email: ITBusinessAdvocate@gmail.com

I've been the Director of IT for Fortune 500 companies and love working with
teams and scaling them/capabilities across different time zones and cultural
contexts.

------
mraudiobook_com

      Location: Central Ohio
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Plant transformation, basic biological research.
      Résumé/CV: http://KyleBenzle.com
      Email: kbe@mm.st

